# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  فى ضيافة الجن

## حافظ النور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الجزء الأول 

البحث عن لقمة العيش من أحد ألأسباب التي أبعدت الناس عن مسقط رأسهم و خالد كذلك...
هو شاب في مقتبل العمر يعمل حديثا في مدينة تبعد ما يقارب 300 كلم عن مسقط رأسه...
في كل عطلة أسبوعية يعود إلى مسقط رأسه, يقضي أياما بين أهله و أحبابه ثم يعود ليذوب في زحمة العمل...

هذا الأسبوع سيخرج من عمله متأخرا قليلا و ذلك لإنجاز عمل إضافي..
كل دقيقة يقضيها بين أهله كانت تعني له الكثير لذلك كان متكدرا من هذا التأخير...
هبط الظلام و لم ينهي عمله بعد... فاته فترة العصر بكل ما فيها من نشاط و حيوية و ربما لن يصل إلا متأخرا يكون حينها الوقت قد ضاع ...

ما أن أنهى خالد عمله حتى أنطلق راكضا... وصل لسيارته و استقلها...
أطلق لها العنان في ذلك الطريق السريع عله يدرك بعضا ما فاته...
لم يمض كثيرا على غياب الشمس بيد إن رحلته ما زالت في بدايتها...
زاد إحساسه بالوحشة طول المسافة و غياب القمر و قلة السيارات...

وصل إلى نقطة يجب أن يهدئ فيها من سرعته قليلا, فهي منطقة لنقطة تفتيش عسكرية مهجورة و ضعت أمامها بعض "المطبات" الاصطناعية...
خف من سرعته حتى إذا جاوز نقطة التفتيش بدأ يزيد من سرعته تدريجيا...

أمامه و على الطريق لمح شيئا يتحرك... ربما كان كلبا...
أضاء خالد الأنوار العالية لسيارته ليتبين أن ما يتحرك ليس كلبا و لكن إنسان...
شخص يقطع الطريق من الجهة الأخرى...

نظر إلى الخلف من خلال مرآته ليعطي نفسه الوقت الكافي ليتوقف إن استدعى الأمر لذلك... كان
كان هناك شاحنه كبيره خلفه لكنها على مسافة بعيده نوعا ما ... في الجهة ألمقابله كانت سيارة أخرى...
أضاءت السيارة المقابلة من أنوارها ما يعنى أن صاحبها أيضا قد لاحظ ذالك الشخص الذي يعبر الطريق بطء ...
الغريب في الأمر أن الشخص قصير جدا...
لا ... لم يكن شخصا عادى...بل كان طفلا ...
بدء يهدئ خالد من سرعته... أما الطفل فمازال في طريق السيارة القادمة ويتحرك بطء ...
عبر الطفل الطريق المقابل و أصبح في طريق خالد مباشرا ...

نظر خالد من خلال مرآته إلى الخلف ليجد أن الشاحنة قد اقتربت منه كثيرا...
أمام  خالد عدة خيارات ... يستطيع أن ينحرف بسيارته ويخرج خارج الطريق إلى  المنطقة الترابية حتى يتجاوز الطفل وأيضا يستطيع أن ينحرف قليلا باتجاه  السيارات القادمة ويتجاوز الطفل بسلام ...
المشكلة أن الشاحنة خلف سيارة خالد قد تدهس الطفل فسائقها لا يعلم بما يحدث...

بسرعة قر خالد!!!

لحظة!!!!!

لم يكن طفلا!!! بل كانت طفلة!!!
فتاة صغيرة... اقترب منها خالد بسيارته فلم تعرها أي اهتمام...
أستمر  خالد في التخفيف من سرعته حتى إذا وازى الفتاة فتح باب سيارته و حملها من  ذراعها بسرعة و هو يخرج إلى المنطقة الترابية خارج الطريق و باب السيارة ما  زال مفتوحا...
مرت الشاحنة و سائقها يطلق أبواقها بشدة موجها لخالد سيلا من الشتائم...
في نفس الوقت عبرت السيارة المقابلة و أبواقها تنطلق بقوة...
تنفس خالد الصعداء بعد أن أنقذ الطفلة و أصبح هو أيضا في مأمن من حادث وشيك كاد أن يودي بحياتهما معا...

وضع خالد الفتاة في حضنه و هو في دهشة من أمرها...
لاحظ خالد أنها خفيفة بخفة ريشة...
ينظر إليها بإعجاب و دهشة...
فتاة صغيرة في الثانية و النصف أو الثالثة من عمرها... كالقمر...
ترتدي جلبابا أبيض مائل إلى الحمرة...
شعرها كستنائي الون متد على ظهرها بشكل جديلة...
شعر خالد بجمالها و ولوجها إلى الروح دون عناء...

حاول أن ينظر إلى عينها لكنها كانت تشيح بوجهها عنه...
لم تنظر الفتاة إليه و لم تبكي أيضا...
عيناها مفتوحتان تنظر إلى البعيد بهدوء عجيب...
لم يكن خالد ينظر إليها فقط بل كان يشعر بها.. غير الطفولة لا شئ في ملامحها...
لا خوف.. لا رعب.. لا ابتسامة.. و لا حتى تعجب...
ملامح جامدة لكن جميلة...
لم يستطع خالد تحديد الغريب فيها... ما يعرفه أنها أجمل طفلة رآها يوما في حياته... براءة...



أين  أهلها؟!! و كيف وصلت إلى هنا؟!! هل تراهم من البدو الذين يعشون في هذه  المنطقة؟!! و هل يتركون أطفالهم هائمين حول الخطر بهذه الطريقة؟!!
تلفت خالد يمنة و يسرى لكنه لم يرى أحدا في إثر الفتاة...
قبلها خالد دون شعور منه فأغلقت عينيها...
رائحتها عبقة, ليست رائحة عطر أو طيب, بل رائحة العشب الأخضر الندي...
قبلها بعمق فاستكانت... قبلها ثانية و ثالثة فغطت وجهها بكفيها.. أسره جمالها و بهرته طفولتها...

هم خالد بسؤالها كيف وصلت إلى هذا المكان غير أنه شعر بحركة غريبة...
شيء ما لفت انتباهه...
نظر إلى النافذة البعيدة عنه ليرى شخصا واقفا و قد الصق وجهه بزجاج النافذة...
كان ينظر إلى خالد باستهجان و هو يقبل الطفلة...

تحرك الشخص إلى الخلف قليلا و هو ينظر إلى خالد بتوجس و كانت عيناه تحركان بشكل غريب جدا...
تحركت الطفلة و نظرت باتجاه الشخص...
سمعها خالد و كأنها تهمس بكلمات...
جمد الشخص في مكانه حرك شفتيه بكلمات لم يسمعها خالد..
ابتعد قليلا عن النافذة ثم تحرك باتجاه مقدمة السيارة...
دار نصف دورة حول السيارة ليلتف و يقترب من نافذة خالد...
كان خالد يتابعه بنظراته حتى وصل أمام الباب ليتبين لخالد أنه فتا في حدود الثانية عشرة من عمره...

التفت الطفلة إلى خالد... نظرت إلى عينيه مطولا...
عيناها بلون موج البحر الهادئ... كأن زرقتهما تماوج...
نقلت بصرها إلى الفتى الغريب و الذي بدوره لم يتحدث مع خالد بل وجه كلامه إلى الطفلة قائلا: ما الذي أتى بك إلى هنا؟!!
طبعا لم تجب الطفلة و كل ما استطاع خالد قوله كان بصوت خافت جدا...
قال: انتبهوا عليها!!!

حملها الفتى دون أن يعلق على كلام خالد و غادر من نفس الجهة التي حضر منها

و قبل أن يغيبهما الظلام نظرت الطفلة إلى خالد ثم أبتسمت و أغلقت عينها و رمت برأسها على كتف الفتى...
سارا قليلا ثم غابا في الظلام...
كل هذا و خالد واقف يراقب...

سؤال يسأله خالد لنفسه: إذا كانوا يسكنون هذه الجهة فما الذي أوصل طفلة كهذه إلى الجهة الأخرى من الطريق السريع؟!!

كان خالد كالمشدوه لا يدري ما الذي يحدث... لكنه يعرف أن رؤيته لهذه الطفلة أشعرته براحة غريبة جدا...
وضع خالد رأسه على مقود السيارة... أغمض عينيه... تنفس بعمق...
ما زال يجد رائحة الطفلة... رائحة جميلة بحق...

فجأة, شعر بطرقات على جوانب سيارته... سيل من الحجارة تقذف باتجاهه...
فتح عينيه... نظر حوله ليجد السكون... و السكون فقط...
 (خالد من الذين لا يخشون الظلام و لا ترهبهم أخبار الجن...)
رد بينه و بين نفسه بحنق:" أطفال البدو!!!
لماذا هذا الإزعاج... سأغادر قبل أن يحطموا السيارة "
أدار مقود سيارته و انطلق متابعا رحلته......
 

يتبع
*

----------


## بحاري

*عالم  قديم   .. ومثير   .. 

واصل  يا  حافظ    ...  ( النور)  !!!!!
*

----------


## مرهف

*حولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااا
ارهبتنا ياخي
:1 (45):
...
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الجزء الثاني 

 


 وصل خالد إلى أهله و انشغل مع أصدقاءه لكنه أبدا لم ينسى تلك الطفلة... خفتها جمالها عبقها و غموضها...



صورتها تستحوذ على مساحة كبيرة من تفكيره...

يتمنى أن يراها مرة أخرى...

يتمنى أن ينظر إلى عينيها...



لم يكن خالد كعادته بين أهله...



بل كان مشغول البال... لا يدري ما الذي يجعل صورة الطفلة راسخة في ذاكرته...

وعلى غير العادة, تمنى أن تنتهي العطلة الأسبوعية سريعا ليعود إلى مقر عمله فربما يصادف الطفلة مرة أخرى



أصبح يرسم صورا و أحداثا في عقله...

تارة يتخيل أنه لو لم يحضر ذلك الفتى لذهب بها إلى أهلها و وبخهم...

تخيل أيضا أنه يدخل القرية دخول الفاتحين و هو يحمل الطفلة فيستقبله الجميع بالشكر و العرفان...



تخيل والدة الطفلة مهرولة إليه باكية فتحتضن الطفلة و تشكره على صنيعه...

ثم تخبره بأنها فقدتها من أيام ثلاثة...



و تخيل فتاة في ريعان الصبا تقترب منه فتقبل رأسه و دموعها قد سالت على خديها...

تخيل أن هذه الفتاة هي أختها فتعجب بشهامة خالد ثم تحبه و تتعلق به...
و كانت هذه أكثر صورة استحوذت على تفكيره و رسمت قرارا يتخذه لاحقا



وتارة يتخيل أن أهلها يغدقون عليه بالمال والمجوهرات شكرا وعرفانا ...

لكن يعود خالد إلى واقعه... فيحتسب عند الله ويسأل الله أن يجعل ما فعله لوجهه خالصا لا رياء فيه ولا شبهه...



ظل خالد على هذا الوضع حتى انتهت العطلة الأسبوعية وحان وقت عودته إلى حيث عمله...

أنطلق خالدا من رحلة العودة وهو يدافع صورة الطفلة من خياله...

حين أقترب خالدا من نفس المكان... شعر بحاجة ملحه للتوقف... حاول أن يتجاهل هذا الشعور ويمضي في طريقه لكنه عجز عن ذلك...

فكر أن يتوقف ليقضي حاجته إلا أنه كان يحاول الصمود حتى يصل إلى أقرب استراحة
صورة ولحدة في خيله تحكم تصرفاته...
كان يتخيل شقيقة الطفلة...
, فتاة جميلة تتعلق برجولته و شهامته دونا عن كل شباب القرية فتحبه و يحبها ليصورا أجمل قصة حب في تلك الصحراء...

أخيرا قرر خالد... سيتوقف ... يجب أن يقضي حاجته... لن يستطيع أن يصبر دقيقه واحده , فربما يرى ما يتمنى...

. . ! ! وربما كان يقنع نفسه...

توقف  خالد في نفس المكان الذي ظهرت منه الفتاة وجه سيارته على خارج الطريق  وأضاء الأنوار العالية ليجدها أرضا منبسطة جرداء ممتدة بمد البصر....

أرض خالية...لا شجر فيها ولا بيوت شعر...

أدار مقود السيارة وأتجه بها إلى الجهة الأخرى...

الجهة التي ظهر منها الفتى وغاب فيها بعد أن أخذ الفتاة...

توقع أن يرى شيئا في هذا الاتجاه...نزل من سيارته... ألقى نظرة فاحصه شامله ليعود إليه بصره بلا شيء...ارض خاليه...

جلس خالد وقضى حاجته... وما أن انتهى وقفل راجعا إلى سيارته حتى تسمر في مكانه...

رأى شخصا واقفا جوار سيارته... تقدم قليلا ليجده ذات الفتى...

تلفت خالد يمنه ويسرى قبل أن يوجهه كلامه إلى الفتى قائلا: أنت؟ من أين أتيت؟!!!

أشار الفتى إلى البعيد ودون أن يتكلم ...

كان الفتى يرتدي ثوبا طويلا جدا...

همهم بكلمات غريبة قبل أن يقول لخالد بصوت أقرب لأصوات الرجال: ماذا تفعل هنا؟!!

كان صوته أكبر من سنه بكثير...

أجاب خالد: أردت أن أقضي حاجتي وأرى في أي الجهات قريتكم...

قال الفتى مباشرة: إذن فلنذهب فوالدي يتمنى أن يشكرك على صنيعك..

لم  ينتظر الفتى جواب خالد بل فتح باب السيارة من جهة السائق وركب... قضى وقتا  وهو يجمع ثوبه قبل أن يرمي بنفسه على المقعد الآخر... نظر إلى خالد وأشار  له بأن يركب...

ركب خالد السيارة وهو يسأل الفتى: في أي اتجاه؟... أشار له الفتى قائلا من هنا!!! 

شعر  خالد بأن رائحة الفتى قوية نوعا ما... كان جالسا وقد جمع الزائد من ثوبه  أمامه... ليتبين لخالد أن الثوب طويل أكثر مما يتوقعه العقل...
 نظر الفتى إلى خالد وهو يقول: هل أتيت لتراها؟!!

  لكن ما أن نظر في عيني الفتى حتى لاحظ أمرا غريبا... سرت قشعريرة قوية في جسده... 

   نظر خالد إلى عيني الفتى ليجدهما بلمعان عيون القطط... لاحظ الفتى تركيز  خالد في عينيه فأغلقهما لبرهة قبل يفتحهما فيجدها خالد بلون أبيض مشع لا  سواد بهما أقنع خالد نفسه بأنه يتوهم.... رأى الفتى علامات التعجب في وجه  خالد فأغمض عينيه من جديد... فتحهما فرآهما خالد كعيون البشر قبل أن يشيح  الفتى برأسه مشيرا لخالد أن يسلك اتجاه الوادي...

  شعر خالد بأنه في مكان نسيه بني البشر...
  بدأ يشعر بخوف لم يعرف كنهه...
  خوف من المجهول... من العالم السفلي...
  لكنه و رغم ذلك يحاول أن يقنع نفسه بالعكس...



  سار خالد بسيارته في الوادي وهو مسلوب الإرادة... 

  يعجز عن التوقف يعجز عن الكلام أيضا...

  دخل خالد بين جبلين عظيمين وفي الأمام جبل آخر يغلق الطريق...طلب الفتى من خالد التوقف... فقد وصلا إلى القرية... 



  ترجل الفتى فتبعه خالد...

  نظر إلى الخلف فرأى أنه بين جبال أربعة...

  سار الفتى وخالد خلفه لينزلا إلى منطقة منخفضة عن الوادي...

  ما أن نزل خالد حتى رأى القرية أمامه...

يتبع.....
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الجزء الثالث


قرية مظلمة إلا من بعض الأضواء المنبعثة من أمام أبواب المنازل...

هناك بعض الفوانيس الضوئية موزعة على أرجاء القرية...

منازل صغيرة متباعدة...

هدوء غريب و سكون رتيب... 

كانت خطوات الفتى سريعة فأسرع خالد للحاق به...

انعطف الفتى بعد أول منزل في القرية فهرول خالد ليدركه...

وما أن انعطف خالد حتى شد انتباهه مشهد غريب...

رأى رجل ضخم الجثة يجلس القرفصاء و قد ربطت إحدى قدميه بسلسلة كبيرة مثبتة إلى جذع شجرة شامخة...

ظنه خالد في بادئ الأمر مجنونا

إلا أن قدم الرجل الأخرى كانت مربوطة بسلسلة أصغر لكن نهايتها ربطت حول رقبة شاة سوداء... 
حين مر خالد بجوار الرجل وثبت الشاة مطلقة صوتا غريبا...
رفع الرجل رأسه لتلتقي نظراته بنظرات خالد...
هاج الرجل وصاح صيحة عظيمة و هو يندفع باتجاه خالد لكن السلسلة حالت دون وصوله إليه...

كان الرجل قريبا من خالد بحيث لفحت أنفاسه النتنة وجه خالد...
كان يطلق زمجرة غريبة و يتمتم بكلمات لا قبل لخالد بها...
هنا .. و هنا فقط سكن الرعب بين أوصاله فسرت في جسده قشعريرة كادت أن توقف قلبه...شعر أنه لا يقوى على الوقوف على قدميه...

تراجع خالد خطوات إلى الوراء ثم تلفت حوله في خوف...
رأى الفتى بعيدا ينظر إليه...
تحرك خائفا وجلا وانطلق في إثر الفتى و الذي بدوره اختفى بين المنازل...

في هذه اللحظة لمح خالد شخص يقترب منه ببطء...
ثبت خالد في مكانه و هو موقن أنه ليس بين بني البشر...
حركة الشخص الغريب تدل على أن هناك خطب ما...
شعر أن ما سيحدث أمر لن تحمد عقباه...
كان الشخص الغريب مخيف ففي خطواته...
يخطو خطوة ثم يقفز في الثانية و يرجع رأسه إلى الوراء بقوة... أوجس خالد منه خيفة و سلم أمره لله...

حين تبين خالد شكل الشخص الغريب صعق مما رأى...
رجل بلا ملامح!!! 
بل بلا وجه!!!
لا شيء سوى فتحات تقوم مقام الفم و العين أما الأخرى فممسوحة...
قطعتا لحم سوداء تتدلى من كتفيه بدلا من الذراعين...
ساقان قصيرتان متصلتان بقدمين مفتوحتين في الاتجاه الآخر...

أنحلت العقدة عن لسان خالد ليصيح بأعلى صوته"أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"...
توقف الرجل أمام خالد مباشرة ...
تقلص حجم ما يفترض أن تكون عينه الوحيدة...
كشر عن فم لا أسنان فيه أطلاقا...
تمتم بكلمات غريبة و بصوت كالرعد يصم الآذان...

تحدث إلى خالد بغلظة وقال: لماذا تستعيذ بالله؟!!
هل رأيت شيطانا؟!!! 
لم يجبه خالد بل فتح عينيه على مصراعيها...
تابع الغريب كلامه قائلا: هل تظن أن أشكالكم أنتم بنو البشر تعجبنا؟!!
هل تعتقد بأن هذا التشكل القبيح يعجنا؟!! لقد أجبرنا من ملك القبيلة بأن نتشكل بهيئة البشر بسبب وجودك على أرضنا...

كان خالد يستمع وقد تجمدت أوصاله حتى عن الهرب...
يشعر ببرد يسري في أطرافه...
يقرأ في سره ما قد حفظه من كتاب الله...

لم ينتظر الغريب أي رد من خالد بل باغته بسؤال:
هل تريد أن ترى شكلي الحقيقي؟!!
قلها... ليس عليك سوى أن تطلب ذلك!!!
استرسل الغريب قائلا: لا داعي لأن تطلب سترى شكلي الحقيقي

بدأ الغريب في التشكل...
أول ما لحظه خالد كان تلك القطع اللحمية و هي تكتسب صلابة...
تمددت القطع اللحمية و اكتست بأجزاء مثل قشور السمك...
تلاشت القدمين ليسقط الغريب على ركبتيه ويتخذ وضعية السجود...
من منتصف ظهره برزت مجموعة عظمية متصالبة ذات رؤوس حادة...
تمتد الرؤوس الحادة لتغرس في جانبي الرقبة...
أنفتق رأس الغريب ليكشف عن رأس صغير جدا شبيه برؤوس الكلاب...

ترنح خالد في مكانه وسقط أرضا و هو يطلق صرخة عظيمة "يا الله"...
سمع خالد صوت من خلفه كصوت الريح و لاحظ أن الغريب قد جمد مكانه...
التفت خالد إلى الخلف برعب ليرى تلك الطفلة مقبلة إليه مهرولة...
لكنها في هذه المرة كانت أكبر من قبل...
فقد رآها بحدود السابعة أو الثامنة من عمرها...

تجاوزت الطفلة خالد و وقفت بينه و بين الغريب فكان العجب ما رآه خالد... 
  رأى الطفلة واقفة بينه و بين الغريب...
  أستطاع أن يرى وجهها و هو يزداد صلابة و غموضا...
  وقفت الطفلة برهة... 
  أطرقت برأسها إلى الأرض و الغريب ثابت لا يتحرك...
  رفعت رأسها بهدوء و هي تنظر إلى النجوم...

  أشارت للكائن الغريب بأصبعها و هي ترسم علامة دائرة في الهواء...
  مع أشارتها تموج الغريب قبل أن يبدأ شكله في التحول الى ما يشبه الكلب لكنه بدا برأسين...
  أشارت بيدها مرة أخرى فتكور الغريب على نفسه و برزت على ظهره ثلاثة أقدام مسطحة...

  عادت الطفلة تشير بيدها عدة مرات و هي تطلق زمجرة خافتة...
  استوى الغريب واقفا على قدميه إلا أن الجزء الأعلى من جسده كان مطموس الشكل هلامي الحركة...

  تراجعت الطفلة إلى الخلف فتجاوزت خالد ليصبح من جديد بينها و بين الكائن الغريب...
  أستطاع خالد و ببقايا عقله المحطم أن يفكر في الهرب فها هي الطفلة تعجز!!! وقد تصبح هي الضعيفة بلا شك!!!

  زحف خالد محاولا الهرب... 
  وما أن أدار إلى الخلف حتى اصطدم بوجه الطفلة أحمر قاني بعينين تومضان بشدة و كل غموض الأرض على محياها...
  عاد خالد ليسقط مكانه بينما بدأ الغريب يقترب من الطفلة رويدا رويدا...

  ضربت الفتاة بقدمها الأرض فاهتز الكائن الغريب و تمدد على الأرض ويصبح كحية جرداء على جوانبها ما يشبه الأجنحة...
  بدا الكائن الغريب عاجزا عن إتقان أي شكل يتحول إليه...
  وما هي إلا برهة حتى برز للكائن الغريب رأس أسود كبير...
  بدأ الرأس يكبر و يتعاظم حتى أصبح أكبر من الجسد...

  أقترب الكائن من الطفلة فرفعت يدها و هوت بها على ذلك الرأس لتطوح الكائن بعيدا بقوة لا تصدر عن أعتا الرجال...
  تدحرج الكائن و هو يطلق خوارا هائلا و يغرس رأسه في الأرض قبل أن يبدأ بالتلاشي و الذوبان...

  على صوت خوار الكائن العالي رأى خالد أبواب منازل القرية تفتح و النوافذ تشرع...
  من هذا المشهد, أنخرط خالد في بكاء مرير وكأنه طفل...
  سلوته الوحيدة أنه كان يتمتم بآيات كان يحفظها...

  التفتت الطفلة إلى خالد ...
  تقدمت باتجاهه...
  أمسكت برأسه...
  قربت وجهها منه... 
  همست في أذنه بصوت طفولي عذب: لا تخف, لن يؤذيك بعد الآن!!!
  و كانت هذه أول مرة يسمع فيها خالد صوت الطفلة و هي تتكلم...

  في هذه الأثناء رأى خالد أشباحا تعبر الأبواب و النوافذ...
  رأى رهطا منهم يتحرك في الظلام باتجاهه...
  منهم من يمشي على قدمين و منهم ما يزحف زحفا...
  و منهم أيضا ما يبدو أنه يطير...

  أغتم خالد لهذا الأمر كثيرا...
  لم تعد كلمة "رعب" تصف ما يشعر به...
  تمنى أن يتوقف قلبه عن النبض عله يرتاح...
  تمنى أن يشرق قرص الشمس و يزيح هذا الظلام...
  و بيأس الغريق الذي فقد الأمل في النجاة بكى...
  اتسعت عيناه هلعا وهو ينظر إلى الطفلة تسقط على ركبتيها...

  نعم!!!
  لو استطاعت الطفلة على ذلك الكائن الغريب فلن تقوى على المجموعة القادمة...
  بدأ عددهم يزداد و هم يتقدمون باتجاهه...
  لسان حاله يقول: كم شيطانا منهم سيتلبسه؟!!

  حين وصلوا إلى حيث استطاع خالد أن يتبين أشكالهم شرع في قراءة آية الكرسي بصوت عال...
  وقفوا أمامه برهة, يتقدمهم شيخ مهيب كامل الخلقة بلحية بيضاء...
  في الأمر شيء واحد غريب جعل خالد يتأكد بأن الشيخ أيضا من الجن!!!

  كانت قدما الشيخ حافيتان والأغرب من ذلك أنهما لا تلامسان الأرض...
  قامت الطفلة من جلستها و تعلقت بيد الشيخ و هي تشير إلى خالد...
  أنقطع صوت خالد و أصبح يقرأ آية الكرسي همسا...
  تبسم الشيخ في وجه الطفلة و تقدم من خالد...

  انحنى الشيخ و سأل خالد بصوت غليظ: ماذا تقرأ و على من؟!!!
  أبتلع خالد لعابه و هو يفكر: لماذا لا تردعهم حتى آية الكرسي؟!!
  لمن سيلجأ بعد الله و بمن يحتمي؟!!
  ماذا سيكون مصيره الآن و قد عجز عن دفعهم عنه؟!!



  هل فعلا لا تردعهم آية الكرسي؟ و لماذا؟
  هذا و أكثر سنعرفه في الجزء القادم بإذن الله...

 
يتبع ..... 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انا داير انوم وخفت من القصة دى خلاص وقف لحدي هنا......

الجزء الثالث خلي بكرة العصر....

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الجزء الرابع 


  انحنى الشيخ و سأل خالد بصوت غليظ: ماذا تقرأ و على من؟!!! 
 أبتلع خالد لعابه و هو يفكر: لماذا لا تردعهم حتى آية الكرسي؟!!

 لم  يجب خالد على كلام الشيخ و الذي بدوره استرسل قائلا: يا خالد!!! لا تقلق  فلن يؤذيك أحد, نحن مثلك ندين بالإسلام و نعرف حرمة أذية المسلم... 
 قال خالد بوجل: من أنتم و ماذا تريدون مني...
 أجاب  الشيخ باسما: نحن قوم من الجن وأنا ملك الجن في هذا الوادي و قد أمرت  القبيلة بحسن استقبالك بعد ما فعلته لابنتي"زيزفونة" و أشار الشيخ إلى  الطفلة...

 نظر خالد إلى الطفلة و قد بدأ يزول ما به من خوف فابتسمت له بوداعة... 
 نظر خالد إلى الشيخ و سأله بصوت متهدج: هل تحلف بالله بأنكم لن تؤذوني؟!!
 ربت الشيخ على رأس خالد فشعر بيده دافئة دفئ يسري إلى القلب سكينة و هدوء...
 تنحنح الشيخ قبل أن يقول لخالد: لا تقلق فلن يعصي أمري احد من القبيلة...

 تلفت خالد حوله فرأى الفتى واقفا 
 أشار إليه و هو يسأل الشيخ: و هذا الفتى هل هو أبنك؟
 أجاب الشيخ:لا أنه "طارخ" أبن أخي و هذا الذي بجواره والده, أخي " هيدبا"... 
 قال خالد و قد أكتسب ثقة أكبر و مسح دموعه: لكن لماذا كانت الطفلة وحيدة هناك و كيف تغفلون عنها؟
 قبل أن يجيب الشيخ تدخل الفتى"طارخ" قائلا: أراك قد مسحت دموعك و صرت تتكلم بحرية و للتو كنت تبكي كالطفل الرضيع...

 صمت خالد و هو يشعر أن الفتى"طارخ" يمقته و قد يضره 
 هنا تدخل "هيدبا" والد طارخ موجها كلامه إلى أبنه: ومن سمح لك بالكلام؟
 أطرق الفتى برأسه إلى الأرض بطاعة في حين اقتربت الطفلة من خالد و أمسكت بيده تحثه على الوقوف...
 قال ملك الجن بصوت حنون: هيا يا خالد, قم بنا إلى قصري سأشرح لك كل شي قبل أن يحل الصباح فأنت الليلة في ضيافتنا...

 وقف خالد و عن يمينه الطفلة" زيزفونة" و عن يساره ملك الجن و "طارخ" و "هيدبا"... 
 وقفوا مواجهين لأفراد قبيلة الجن قبل أن يقول ملكهم بصوت عال:
 مرحبا بك يا خالد في قرية الجن مرحبا بك خارج عالم البشر!!مرحبا بك...
 أنت الآن في ضيافتنا, أنت الآن!!!!!!!!
 "في ضيافة الجن".!!!!
 امتلأ الوادي بالترحيب و ضجت أركانه بالهتافات و الصيحات الغريبة...
 أما خالد فقد تلفت ينظر إلى تلك الشخوص في الظلام ...
 فلا يدري كيف ستكون الضيافة...


 أنطلق خالد معهم و خلفه باقي أفراد قبيلة الجن... 
 شعر بهم يحتفون به و ستقبلونه استقبال الأبطال...
 حين يلتفت حوله يراهم يزدادون عددا...
 الذين يستطيعون التشكل بأشكال قريبة من أشكال البشر هم القريبون منه أما اللذين تنقصهم الخبرة و المهارة فهم في الصفوف الخلفية...
 و يستطيع أيضا أن يرى بعض الأشكال المرعبة و الأعين المتوهجة لكنه و بعد طمأنة ملك القبيلة له وجد نفسه أكثر ثقة...

 ساروا جميعا و هو ممسك بيد الطفلة حتى إذا وصلوا إلى جبل عظيم التفوا حوله ليراه خالد من الجهة الأخرى قصرا منيفا... 
 رحبوا  بخالد كثيرا و أجلسوه في صدر المجلس عن يسار ملك القبيلة, جوار خالد جلست  الطفلة و كان على يسار الشيخ شقيقه "هيدبا" و يليه "طارخ"...
 مجلس كبير امتلأ بالجن المتشكلين على هيئات بشر
 أما المجلس المقابل فقد جلس فيه أنصاف البشر!!

 دارت أقداح القهوة على الحضور, تذوقها خالد ليجدها من ألذ ما ذاقه يوما... 
 دار الحديث بين خالد و ملك الجن و "هيدبا" .. أحيانا يتدخل الفتى "طارخ" فبدا ذا عقل راجح يسبق سنه بكثير عكس ما توقع خالد...

 قال الشيخ: يا خالد!! سأخبرك الآن سبب استضافتنا لك و استقبالك في عالمنا... 
 نحن  يا خالد من قبائل الجن المسلمة و هناك حرب دائرة بيننا و بين قبيلة أخرى  من الجن و هذه القبيلة لا تدين بالإسلام, فهم من عبدة النار و قد جعلنا  بيننا و بينهم منطقة عازلة و حدودا يراقبها مجموعة من خيرة شباب القبيلة و  في مقدمتهم قائدهم "طارخ"...
 في بعض الأحيان تغير علينا تلك القبيلة فيتصدى لها "طارخ" و الذين معه حتى يلتحق بهم باقي أفراد القبيلة...
 و بين حدود قبيلتنا و حدود القبيلة الأخرى هناك منطقة عازلة نستطيع بلوغها لكن بحذر !! فهم لا يؤمن جانبهم...

 في تلك الليلة ابتعدت ابنتي"زيزفزنة" كثيرا عن حدود قبيلتنا... 
 و  المشكلة أن عينا من تلك القبيلة رصدت تحركاتها فأوصلت الخبر إلى ملك تلك  القبيلة لينطلق في إثرها و معه الكثير من أتباعه ناو اختطافها...
 و من فضل الله استشعرت "زيزفونة" الخطر و حاولت العودة قبل أن يظفروا بها...

 طارت "زيزفونة" في محاولة منها الوصول إلى حدود القبيلة حيث يستطيع "طارخ" حمايتها!!! 

 نظر خالد إلى الطفلة" زيزفونة" قبل أن ينقل بصره إلى الشيخ و هو يسأل بدهشة: و هل تطير "زيزفونة"؟ 
 أجاب الشيخ بابتسامة: نعم يا خالد, منا نحن معشر الجن من يطير و منا من يمشي و هناك أيضا من يعيش في الماء كالسمك...
 نظر خالد إلى طارخ و هو يسأل: و هل تطير أنت يا "طارخ"؟
 أجاب "طارخ": نعم يا خالد فأنا أيضا من عائلة الملوك و طبعا أفضل الجن هو الجن الطائر...

 أعتدل خالد في جلسته و نظر إلى "زيزفونة" المبتسمة و هو يمسح على شعرها لتغمض عينيها في سكون آسر... 
 عاد  الشيخ يتابع كلامه: حين طارت" زيزفونة" في محاولة منها النجاة أجبرتها  أضواء سيارتك على أن تتشكل بسرعة إلى أي صورة فلم تجد إلا أن تتشكل بصورة  طفلة حتى لا ترعبك...

 و قد أدركوها على مشارف سيارتك حتى قبل أن نعلم بما يجري... 
 حين أوقفت سيارتك و حملت زيزفونة صار من الصعب عليهم الاقتراب أتدري لماذا؟
 أجاب خالد باستغراب: لماذا؟!!
 قال الشيخ: لأنك و قبل بداية رحلتك قرأت دعاء السفر فجعل الله لك حافظا من عنده يمنعهم عنك...

  استرسل الشيخ في كلامه قائلا: وصلنا  الخبر من طارخ بأن زيزفونة في يد إنسي مما جعلنا نغتم كثيرا فانطلق أهل  القبيلة في إثرك لأننا خفنا أن يكون ساحرا من الأنس قد تمكن منها... 
 أول من وصل إليك كان"طارخ" ناويا الهجوم و القضاء عليك لكنك كنت في حفظ الله فوقف طارخ حائرا...
 قرر  أن يخلصها رغم أمكانية احتراقه للأبد و لأنك في حفظ الله ,فلن يستطيع أن  يلمس منك شعرة , غير إن زيزفونة شرحت له الموقف بلغة لا تعيها أنت و أخبرته  بأن الموت قادم و أبن ملك القبيلة الأخرى في إثرها...

 أخذ"طارخ" "زيزفونة" منك و قد أدركهم فرسان القبيلة الأخرى في نفس المكان الذي كنت تقف فيه... 
 كانوا ينتظرون ابتعادك فقط فلن يستطيعوا العبور مادمت واقفا...
 وحين اختفى "طارخ و زيزفونة" في الظلام شرعا أجنحتهما و طارا مبتعدين...
 في  هذه الأثناء كنت أنت ساكن تفكر مما منحهما الوقت الكافي للابتعاد عن  الخطر, فتقابل طارخ مع باقي أفراد القبيلة و قد تجمعوا فأرسل "زيزفونة" مع  أحدهم و عاد مع باقي الفرسان لصد الهجوم فوجدوك و قد أسندت رأسك بمقود  سيارتك ساكنا...

 قال خالد: نعم فقد كنت أفكر في "زيزفونة" و جمالها الطفولي و رائحتها العبقة, لأنني حين قبلتها....... 
 قاطعه الشيخ هازا رأسه و هو يقول: نعم.. بلغنا يا خالد أنك كنت تقبل زيزفونة في سيارتك... 
 أجاب خالد باسما: لا بد انه "طارخ" أنت من أخبرهم يا طارخ أليس كذلك؟ 
 أجاب "طارخ" بغلظة: نعم أنا من أخبرهم , هل هناك ما يمنع؟
 لم يجب خالد بل اكتفى بالنظر إلى "زيزفونة" و هو يسأل باسما: تطيرين أيضا؟ و ماذا بعد؟
 لم تجبه" زيزفونة" بل ابتسمت و هي تشيح بوجهها عنه بهدوء و خجل؟؟؟


 قال خالد و هو موجها كلامه إلى الشيخ: و ماذا حدث بعد ذلك أيها الملك؟!! 
 قالت "زيزفونة" و هي تلكز خالد : أيها الملك؟ ثم ضحكت...
 رد عليها خالد قائلا: حسبتك لا تحبين الكلام...
 ضحك  الملك و هو يقول: اللحظات التي كنت مسندا فيها رأسك بمقود السيارة كانت  كانت كافية لفرساننا بأن يشكلوا صفوفهم و يقدروا عدد العدو و تشكيلاتهم و  لم يكن سيتسنى لنا تجاوزك و معرفة وضعهم لولا أن كنا من المسلمين خاصة أننا  لم نكن ننوي أذيتك فدعاء السفر الذي قرأته قبل أن تبدأ رحلتك لم يحمك بفضل  الله من السوء فقط بل كان سلاح معنا و كأنك في صفوفنا...

 صمت الشيخ قليلا قبل أن يقول: هل تذكر يا خالد تلك الحجارة التي انهمرت على سيارتك؟!! 
 اتسعت عينا خالد و هو ينتظر الإجابة فقد كان يظنها من أبناء البدو...

 تابع  الشيخ كلامه قائلا: لقد لاحظ أحد فرساننا أن في سيارتك الكثير من أشرطة  الغناء و المعازف فخشينا أن تدير آلة التسجيل فينطلق منها صوت الموسيقى و  كما تعلم فإن المعازف من المحرمات... 
 و لو حدث ذلك لكانت فرصة للقبيلة الأخرى بأن تؤذيك
 فكيف ترجو الحفظ من الله و أنت تصدح بالأغاني و في قلب الظلام؟
 وهذا يا خالد ما جعل فرساننا يرمون على سيارتك بعض الحجارة علك تنطلق مبتعدا في حفظ الله و هذا ما حدث بالفعل...
 و بمجرد ابتعادك اندلعت حرب طاحنة كانت الغلبة فيها لنا و كان الفضل لله ثم لك بقراءة دعاء السفر و بذلك تكون قد ساعدتنا مرتين
 مرة بإنقاذك "زيزفونة" و مرة بمنحنا فرصة معرفة تشكيلة العدو و معرفة عدته و عتاده...

 قال خالد مبتسما: حماها الله من كل شر 
 نظر إليها فرآها تبتسم , انحنى خالد و طبع قبلة حانية على خد الطفلة ليطلق "طارخ"  زمجرة خفيفة جعلت خالد ينظر إليه بتعجب و يرجع ليطبع قبلة ثانيه على خذ  الطفلة الآخر قبل أن يستطرد موجها سؤاله إلى الشيخ: لكن ما قصة المجنون  المربوط إلى الشجرة و الشاة المسلسلة إلى قدمه؟

 رفع خالد رأسه ليلاحظ نظرات قاسية موجهه إليه من كل من في المجلس و لاحظ أن "طارخ" يغلي غضبا لكنه أطمأن حين سمع ضحكة الشيخ و هو يقول: ذلك الذي رأيته ليس مجنونا يا خالد, لو عرفت من هو لتعجبت!!! انه.............. 
 

يتبع.....

*

----------


## صخر

*واصل ى حبيب 
بدون فواصله
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*واااااااااااصل يا ودالنور
                        	*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*مشيت وين كمل احنا منتظرين
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الجزء الخامس

 رفع  خالد رأسه ليلاحظ نظرات قاسية موجهه إليه من كل من في المجلس و لاحظ أن  "طارخ" يغلي غضبا لكنه أطمأن حين سمع ضحكة الشيخ و هو يقول: ذلك الذي رأيته  ليس مجنونا يا خالد, لو عرفت من هو لتعجبت!!!
  انه أبن ملك القبيلة الأخرى أسرناه بعد المعركة و قد حاول الهجوم عليك لأنك السبب فيما هو فيه...

  قال خالد: لكن شكله كالبشر و لو ظهر لي بشكله الحقيقي ربما مت رعبا...
   ابتسم الشيخ و هو يجيب: ليس ذلك باختياره إلا لفعلها لكنه مجبر على ذلك  فهو أسيرنا, و ما رأيته سلسلة في قدمه ليس كذلك في حقيقة الأمر لكنه جهاز  تعذيب و تحكم نحول شكله كيف نشاء و نتركه عليه, عندنا يا خالد من العلم ما  لم تصلوا إليه انتم بنو البشر...

  سأل خالد: و الشاة المربوطة بقدمه الأخرى...
  الشيخ: تلك كانت دابته!!!

  قال خالد بجدية: إذا هو أبن الملك و أنتم أسرتموه!! ألا يعني هذا أنهم سيهجمون عليكم باستماتة بغية تخليصه؟
  الشيخ: بلا!!! و قد يهجمون في أي وقت...
  خالد: إذا فكوا وثاقه و أكفوا القبيلة شر الحرب...
  الشيخ: سبب احتفاظنا به يستحق المخاطرة...

  خالد: لم أفهم يا شيخ!!
   الشيخ: كما تعلم يا خالد فإن السحرة يستعينون بالجن أو بمردة الجن و  الكفرة منهم و بالجن العاصي, و قبيلة الجن تلك هي خير معين للسحرة على أذية  الأنس و لذلك ترى في القرى المجاورة لهذا الوادي الكثير من البشر بين من  به مس من جن أو سحر قضى عليه أو عين أقعدته, و بعض البشر هداهم الله لا  يذكرون اسمه في الخلاء و في دخولهم و خروجهم, فذكر الله خير يا خالد...
   تابع الشيخ حديثه و خالد يستمع باهتمام: سنقايض أبن ملكهم بخروج أفراد  قبيلتهم من الممسوسين و المسحورين و المجانين و تقريبا وفقنا في ذلك إضافة  إلى أنهم قد طلبوا هدنة معنا رغم أننا نخشى الغدر منهم فليسوا بمسلمين حتى  نعاهدهم على اسم الله لا ينقضوه و من الممكن أن يهاجمونا في أي وقت...

  سأل خالد بتعجب: هل من الممكن أن يهاجون الآن؟!!
  الشيخ: نعم.. وما الذي سيمنعهم , فنحن على الأقل لم نوقع معهم الهدنة...
  نظر خالد حوله و قال في توتر واضح و هو يمسك يد الطفلة بقوة: كل أهل القبيلة هنا, فمن سيحميها من الخارج؟!!

  لم يجب الشيخ بل عدل من جلسته مبتسما ليتدخل شقيقه"هيدبا" قائلا: يا خالد!! هل ترى هذه الوجوه في هذا المجلس؟!!
  تلفت خالد و جال ببصره من جديد محدقا في الوجوه و هو يقول: نعم أراها...
  هيدبا: هل كانوا هنا حين دخلنا المجلس؟!!
  خالد: نعم , كانوا معنا حين دخلنا المجلس..
  هيدبا: لا يا خالد!! هؤلاء ليسوا هم, هؤلاء لم يدخلوا المجلس معنا, بل لم يكونوا معنا...

   أستغرب خالد من هذه الكلمات قبل أن يكمل" هيدبا" كلامه قائلا: يا خالد!!  سوى الملك و أنا و "زيزفونة" و "طارخ" لا أحد آخر من هؤلاء كان معنا حين  دخلنا المجلس...
  خالد: لا أحد؟ هل يعني أنني كنت أتوهم؟!
   هيدبا: لا , لم تكن تتوهم لكن هذه ليست وجوهنا...و هذه ليست أشكالنا... من  وقت إلى آخر يتغير الموجودون في المجلس فيخرج من في المجلس لمراقبة حدود  القبيلة و يدخل من كان في الخارج

  أستغرب خالد!! هل يعقل ذلك؟!!
  نظر إلى الطفلة فاستقبلته بابتسامتها المعهودة قبل أن يدنيها منه و يتشبث بيدها أكثر...
  فخالد لا يشعر بالأمان إلا في وجهها و وجه الشيخ ملك القبيلة و قليلا في وجه "هيدبا"

  بدأت دقات قلب خالد تتسارع بعد ما سمع, لكن الشيخ تدخل في الحديث حين لاحظ أن خالد بدأ يتوتر...
  قال الشيخ: لا تشغل نفسك بهذه الأمور و لا تستغرب من شيء فأنت ضيفنا و في حمايتنا
  أرتاح خالد قليلا فسأل الشيخ عن أمر آخر محير فقال: 
  خالد: أيها الملك أردت أن أسال عن أمر...
  الشيخ: تفضل يا خالد...
  خالد: ما قصة ذلك الكائن الذي تكلم معي و أراد أن يريني صورته الحقيقية قبل أن تقتله "زيزفونة"؟!!
  الشيخ مبتسما: يا خالد" زيزفونة" لم تقتله لكنها عاقبته لأنه عصى أمرا واضحا بعدم التعرض لك من ...
   تابع الشيخ كلامه قائلا: هو واحد منا لكنه من الذين تنقصهم القدرة على  التشكل جيدا و قد أزعجه أن يتشبه بالبشر لذلك سألك أن تطلب منه ذلك فيكون  بعيدا عن العقاب بدعوى أنك طلبت ذلك غير أنه تعجل في ذلك و بدأ في أظهار  شكله الحقيقي و حين حضرت "زيزفونة" وقع في حيرة من أمره فأمهلته "زيزفونة"  ليعود ويتشكل إلى أي صورة لا تخيفك لكنه بدا عاجزا عن ذلك و كل ما يحاول  التشبه به يكون مسخا ناقصا يزيدك رعبا ثم كان لابد من أن يغادر المكان و  يعاقب على عصيانه الأوامر فكانت ضربة" زيزفونة" كعقاب له ثم غاب في باطن  الأرض و تلاشى مختفيا عن ناظريك فقط...

  في هذه الأثناء تنحنح"هيدبا" فجذبت "زيزفونة" خالد من كتفه تريد أن تسر إليه بأمر...
  انحنى خالد بأذنه إليها فقالت هامسة: كم عمرك يا خالد؟!!

  استغرب خالد من سؤالها و قبل أن يجيب لاحظ أن"طارخ" قام من مجلسه و جلس أمام ملك الجن و والده"هيدبا"...
  كان يبدو أنهم يتهامسون... شد ذلك انتباه خالد فعاد ينظر إليهم قبل أن يرمقه"طارخ" بنظرة صارمة...

   عادت زيزفونة تشد خالد من كتفه فعلم أن هناك أمر لا يودون له أن يعرفه, ما  يطمئن قلب خالد هو أن "زيزفونة" بجواره فأقلها لن تسمح لهم بأذيته و هي  أبنه الملك إذا ستشفع له عند والدها في أسوأ الحالات خاصة أنه لم يتعرض لهم  بسوء...

  أجاب خالد على سؤال زيزفونة قائلا: 23 سنة يا "زيزفونة"
  أجابت زيزفونة: هذا يعني أنني أصغر منك؟
   همسهم زاد مما أشعر خالد بعدم الارتياح لكنه أجاب على كلمات "زيزفونة" على  مضض و هو يقول: صحيح يا زيزفونة, هذا يعني أنك أصغر مني...

  همت زيزفونة بالحديث لكنها صمتت فجأة لأن خالد و لكي يشعر بأكبر قدر من الأمان و ليشعر القبيلة بأنه يحب "الطفلة" ابنة ملكهم
   فقد مال على زيزفونة و حملها و أجلسها في حضنه و أخذ يقبلها و هو يقول  بصوت مرتفع قليلا: نعم أنتي أجمل طفلة و ابنة أفضل ملك لأفضل قبيلة...

  وقف "طارخ" و قد أنهى حديثه مع والده و مع الملك ليقول بصوت عصبي و عالي و شديد اللهجة: يا خالد!!!
  أرتعب خالد و قامت "زيزفونة" من حضنه و ارتمت في حضن والدها و هي تطلق زمجرة عالية مظهرة مخالب غريبة في أصابع يديها...

  انزوت "زيزفونة" في حضن والدها و كأنها تهرب من نظرات خالد أن تقع عليها و هي بهذا الشكل...
  ابتسم الملك في هيبة ليتدارك "طارخ" الموقف و سبب عصبيته فقال: حياك الله ضيفا عندنا ثم خرج "طارخ" من المجلس غاضبا...
  عادت زيزفونة و جلست بين خالد و بين والدها...
  أستغرب خالد من هذا الترحيب الغريب رغم يقينه بأن "طارخ" أراد أن يقول شيئا آخر غير الترحيب به...
  الأمر الوحيد الذي خفف وطأة ألأمر على خالد هي ثقته "بزيزفونة" و بابتسامة الملك...

  ما زال خالد يرى بعض نظرات الاستهجان في أعين الحاضرين من الجن المتشكلين لكنه يجهل معناها أو سببها...
  أحيانا يشعر أن أصحاب تلك الأعين تتمنى الفتك به لكن سرعان ما يرى نظرات حميمية و في نفس الأعين...

  ربط خالد بين اختلاف النظرات بأمر مثير و عجيب جدا...
  ما كان يحول تلك النظرات من الحنق و الغضب إلى الود و القبول هي نظرات صارمة تقابلهم من عيني الطفلة"زيزفونة"!!!
  عرف أن "لزيزفونة" قوة على باقي الجن لا يستهان بها...
   إلا "طارخ" فيبدوا أنها تحسب له حساب, لأنه حين نطق اسم خالد بصرامة ارتمت  في حضن والدها الذي بدوره ابتسم و تلك الابتسامة أخمدت غضب طارخ مهما كان  سببه و جعلته يغير ما كان ينوي قوله إلى الترحيب بخالد...
  لكن بقي أمر واحد محير!!! ما سبب تلك النظرات؟!!

يتبع..
 
*

----------


## jafaros

*يا سلام  ذنرتنا لما كنا صغار 
واصل نحن في الانتظار
                        	*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*يا حافظ امانة ما عايزين ننوم ما منتظرين
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*واصل بدون فواصل قصة جميلة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياحافظ مبالغه بس مابنقدر نصبر وااااصل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شنو ياحافظ التشويق كتلنا ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*ياسلام عليك
واصل يا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ده شنو ياحافظ ارعبتنا وابهجتنا بالروائع دي
بالجد جلبت لينا ابداع لامثيل له
قصة مشوقة جدا لم ارمش عيني الى ان اكملت الجزء الاخير ده
ومنتظر المتبقي والجديد مثلها
شكرا زيزفونة على الكرم الحاتمي ده
بس مايبقى فيلم هندي وتقول لينا زيزفونة تزوجت خالد
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اسعدنى مروركم
نواصل
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الجزء السادس
بينما كان خالد في عمق تفكيره, دلف "طارخ" إلى الغرفة قائلا:
حياك الله يا خالد على مأدبة شيخ القبيلة و حياك الله في ضيافة الجن...
سكت برهة ثم تابع موجها كلامه إلى خالد و إلى الحضور: حياكم الله جميعا على العشاء في الغرفة الأخرى تفضلوا...
قام ملك الجن و هو يردد: مرحبا بك يا خالد في قبيلتنا... تفضل...
تحرك خالد معهم إلى الغرفة الأخرى و في طريقه ألتفت إلى الخلف فرأى الجن خلفه زرافات...
المتشكلون بصورة مطابقة لصور البشر يسيرون خلفه مباشرة, أما الذين تنقصهم الموهبة في التشكل فهم في الصفوف الخلفية...


وصل خالد فوجد نفسه أمام ممر طويل .. فيه غرفتين متجاورتين...
دخل خالد و من معه إلى الغرفة الأولى و واصل الغير متشكلين من الجن طريقهم إلى الغرفة الثانية...

حين دخل خالد الغرفة وجد فيها صنوفا من أجود الطعام و الكثير من الفاكهة...
غرفة كبيرة تم ترتيب الصحون فيها بشكل منسق...
على كل صحن شاة كاملة و ضعت على كمية من الأرز الذي يبدو من شكله أنه شهي جدا
توزع الجن بنفس الطريقة السابقة!!!
المطابقين لشكل البشر مع خالد في نفس الغرفة و الناقصين في الغرفة الأخرى...


شمر خالد عن ساعديه و سمى ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) ...
ألقى نظرة خاطفة على ساعة يده و لأول مرة منذ وطأت قدمه الوادي يفكر في الوقت...
كانت الساعة تشير إلى الثانية و النصف ليلا في حين أنه بدأ رحلته بعد صلاة العشاء...
اليوم هو الجمعة و غدا سيكون السبت أول أيام الأسبوع... يوم عمل...
فكر خالد قليلا: لا مشكلة سأغيب عن العمل يوم غد...

أقبل خالد على الطعام بنفس مفتوحة... كان الطعام لذيذا جدا...
بنفس الطريقة التي يحبها خالد, أو كما يحب خالد تسميته, "طعام ضيف إبراهيم"...
لاحظ خالد أن الكل يكرمه .. كما اعتاد على موائد الطعام في قبيلته..
عليك أن تؤثر الضيف على نفسك و تقطع له من اللحم أطيبه...
ليس هذا وجه الغرابة...
الغريب هو أن الجن الموجودين مع خالد على المائدة يزيلون اللحم من على العظم بعناية فائقة فيقدمون اللحم لخالد بينما يضعون العظم بترتيب غريب في صحن كبير مطلقين ما يشبه الفحيح الخافت...

التفت خالد للمائدة المجاورة فوجدهم يفعلون ذات الشيء و بطريقة شبه آلية...
يزيلون اللحم عن العظم ويرتبون العظم بعناية في صحن كبير جوارهم بينما يضعون اللحم جانبا دون أن يأكلوا شيئا...

لا يدري خالد هل يفعلون نفس الأمر في الغرفة الأخرى أم لا , لكن ما يعرفه أن الأمر هناك مختلف, فهو يسمع أصواتهم و كأنهم وحوش يتنافسون على فريسة...
أصواتهم غريبة.. زمجرة و صياح خافت..كلمات غير مفهومة و أصوات مختلفة..

كان خالد يأخذ بعض الطعام و يحشره في فم "زيزفونة" و التي تأخذه على مضض و تمضغه بتمهل و كأنها لا تشتهيه...
كذلك يفعل ملك القبيلة و "هيدبا" و "طارخ"... يمضغون و يبلعون ببطء شديد...

كان خالد يجلس و على يمينه جلست "زيزفونة" و طارخ في الجهة اليسرى... يقابله على نفس المائدة, مللك الجن و "هيدبا"...
معهم أيضا و على نفس المائدة,أربعة من الجن القريبين جدا من شكل البشر إن لم يكونوا مطابقين
ما يثبت أنهم ليسوا بشرا هي تلك الحركة الآلية في فصل اللحم عن العظم إضافة إلى الفحيح الخافت...

أكل خالد بنهم فقد بلغ منه الجوع مبلغه إضافة إلى لذة الطعام...لم يشغل خالد عن ذلك إلا ثعبان ضخم جدا كان يزحف مارا من أمام باب الغرفة...
توقف الثعبان متفحصا من في الغرفة ليراه خالد برأسين بشريين...
صمت خالد برهة يفكر قبل أن يلكزه "طارخ" هامسا: كلمه يا خالد!!! دله إلى غرفة الطعام!!

نظر خالد إلى "زيزفونة" بهدوء قبل أن ينظر إلى الثعبان قائلا و بسكون عجيب: الطعام في الغرفة الثانية...
ضحكت "زيزفونة" ليرفع خالد صدره و يقول بثقة أكبر: المتشكلون هنا و الأخوان الغير متشكلين في الغرفة الأخرى ليأخذوا راحتهم...

التفت ملك الجن و "هيدبا" إلى حيث الثعبان ثم عادا ينظران إلى خالد مبتسمين ...
قال "طارخ" ضاحكا : جميل جدا يا خالد, أصبحت لا تخاف الآن
أجاب خالد: من يخشى الله لا يخشى منه الضرر و أرى فيكم حبا للخير و بعدا عن الأذية...

راق الكلام لكل من في المجلس من الجن لكن خالد أطرق برأسه إلى الأرض قليلا و قال بصوت هادئ و هو يهز رأسه رافعا سبابته قال: سبحان الله...
أجاب "هيدبا": خير ما قلت يا خالد.. سبحان الله...
تدخل ملك الجن قائلا: ملكوت الله كبير يا خالد و قدرته لا تحدها حدود...
قالت زيزفونة بصوتها الطفولي:

أكمل خالد طعامه سعيدا بحفظ الله له في هذا المكان و سعيدا بإخوانه في الدين و إن كانوا من الجن...
حين شبع خالد و تأكد من أن الجن ينتظرون منه الإذن, و كما أعتاد من عادات قبيلته حمد الله ثم كرم قائلا: الحمد لله .. أكرمك الله يا ملك الجن و أكرمكم الله جميعا...
أجابوه جميعا: بالهناء و عافية...

حملت كل مجموعة من الجن الصحن الخاص بها و الذي امتلأ عظاما جرداء ليس فيها مزغة لحم...
انطلقوا خارج المجلس.. سمع خالد لهم جلبة خافتة و لغط...
تأكد حينها أن عشاءهم قد بدأ للتو...

بقي مع خالد ملك الجن , " هيدبا" ,"طارخ" و "زيزفونة"...
اتجه خالد إلى حيث الماء و غسل يديه...
عاد إليهم ليتوجهوا سويا إلى المجلس الذي كانوا فيه قبل العشاء...

وجد خالد المجلس و قد أعيد ترتيبه بشكل مختلف...
أصبحت الجلسة أكثر راحة حيث تعطي خالد أكبر قدر من الحرية في الجلوس و خاصة بعد تلك الوجبة الدسمة...

جلس خالد و دارت فناجين القهوة و الشاي على الحضور...
سعادة خالد لا توصف و هو يرى نفسه في هذا العالم المختلف...
و الأجمل أنه بين مخلوقات يجمعهم دين واحد...

أصبح خالد أكثر راحة و أكثر حرية...
تلفت حوله فلم يجد زيزفونة...
سأل خالد ملك الجن: أين زيزفونة؟!!
أجابه الملك: ستأتي حالا...

ما هي إلا دقائق حتى دخلت "زيزفونة" و قد بدلت ملابسها و تبدلت تسريحة شعرها...
هذه المرة كانت ترتدي لباسا أزرق اللون و بأكمام طويلة...
أما شعرها فقد قسم إلى جديلتين رآهما خالد أكثر طولا و لمعانا...
بدت أكثر طفولة... بل .. أكثر سحرا...

حين اقتربت "زيزفونة" أحتضنها خالد بقوة...
كان سعيدا بحضورها ثم قبلها و أجلسها جواره...
أمسك بكفها و هي بدورها ضمت أصابعه بيدها الصغيرة...

تكلم "هيدبا" موجها كلامه إلى خالد: لماذا تقبل زيزفونة؟!!
أجاب خالد مستغربا و بسرعة: إنها أجمل و أروع طفلة رأيتها في حياتي...
التقط ملك الجن طرف الحديث و باغت خالد بسؤال: هل تتزوجها؟!!
خالد متعجبا: أتزوج من؟
ملك الجن: هل تتزوج من ابنتي"زيزفونة"؟!!

ماذا سوف يكون رد خالد ؟؟؟!!
سوف نعرف في الجزء القادم بإذن الله 

يتبع.....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماذا سوف يكون رد خالد ؟؟؟!!
سوف نعرف في الجزء القادم بإذن الله 

يتبع.....

انت مالك بقيت زي الشمشار تزوغ وترجع 
لو اعرف انتو بس بتزوغو وتمشو وين كان ارتحت
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياحافظ ماعارفين ظرفك شنو لكن باااااااااااالعت معانا قمت التشويق هههههههههههه
الحقنا بالباقي سرييييييييييييييع
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
الجزء السابع
صمت خالد و في وجهه ابتسامة ممزوجة بحذر...
فهو يخشى أن يتعرض لمشكلة ما إن هو رفض...
لكن كيف يتزوج بطفلة؟!!

قال "طارخ" و هو يبتسم في وجه خالد بصوت أكثر ودا: لا تقلق يا خالد, أجب شيخ القبيلة...
تكلم"هيدبا" والد طارخ قائلا: تكلم يا خالد, فوالله لو طلبت منا كنوز المشرق و المغرب لأحضرنا لك ما تسعنا القدرة عليه...

قال ملك القبيلة:يا خالد, إن لك علينا دين كبير و فضل بعد الله, فلو وقعت "زيزفونة" بين أيديهم لصرنا في هم و ابتلاء عظيم بين طاعة الله أو قبول حكمهم فينا بخدمة السحرة لأذية عباد الله المسلمين...

أجاب خالد قائلا: كيف أتزوج من طفلة؟!!
رد عليه ملك الجن قائلا: يا خالد.. زيزفونة ليست طفلة!!!
إنها في ال20 من عمرها بحساب أعمار البشر,لكنه شكل ارتضته لتجعلك تشعر بقدر أكبر من الاطمئنان...
أجاب  خالد ببرود و في وجهه نظرة حمقاء لأنه لم يفهم الكلام جيدا, أجاب قائلا:  لا تعني مساعدتي لها أنني ملكتها إنما فعلت ذلك لوجه الكريم و أشكرها على  ما فعلته فقد شعرت في وجهها بالأمان...

أحس خالد "بزيزفونة" و هي تسحب كفها من بين أصابعه بهدوء...
نظر إليها ليجد وجهها و قد اكتسى بحمرة خجل آسرة...
رأى في عينيها نظرة ساحرة لم يفهمها و لم يرى مثلها قط...
ابتعدت "زيزفونة" قليلا عن خالد...

لم  يعي خالد ما يحدث لكنه و رغم ذلك قربها منه و أمسك بكفها من جديد فإن كان  سيبحث عن الأمان فهذا هو وقته خصوصا بعد رفضه الزواج منها...
نظرت "زيزفونة" إلى خالد بنظرة شبه مكسورة إلا أنها لم تسحب يدها هذه المرة فهي تشعر أن الخوف بدأ يسري في قلب خالد...
هم خالد بتقبيلها لكنها أشاحت بوجهها بعيدا عنه بدلال و عزة نفس لا تصدر عن طفلة...

ابتسم طارخ و قال بصوت هامس استطاع خالد سماعه: البشر!!! دائما على عجل...
سمعت زيزفونة كلمات طارخ فاطرقت برأسها إلى الأرض و تنهدت بابتسامة مكسورة دون أن تعلق...
نظر شيخ القبيلة إلى "زيزفونة" و هو يقول: نعم أنت أجمل طفلة...

لحظات من الصمت مرت قطعها صوت أحدهم و هو يدخل المجلس صائحا: القوة لله.. القوة لله.. القوة لله ثم لقبيلتنا
اقترب الشخص من الملك و قال: أيها الملك"خوصان", لقد استسلموا و وافقوا على شروطنا...

هب ملك القبيلة واقفا و هو يردد الله أكبر.. الله أكبر...
ضج المجلس بالتكبير و التهليل فرحا بهذا الخبر...
لم يفهم خالد جيدا لكن عرف أن "خوصان" هو أسم ملك القبيلة و والد "زيزفونة"...
احتضن ملك الجن شقيقه"هيدبا" و تعانق أفراد القبيلة...
اقترب "طارخ" من خالد و طبع قبلة على رأسه و هو يقول: يسلم رأسك يا خالد...
سأل خالد فرحا : ماذا فعلت لأستحق هذا الشرف...
قال الشيخ و هو يحتضن خالد: هذه أخرى من مآثرك يا خالد...
لقد  استسلمت قبيلة الجن الكافرة و استجابت لشرطنا بالرجوع عن أذية الأنس و  مداواة من كانوا سببا في شقاءه ولم يكن ليتسنى ذلك لولا الله ثم وجودك...
قال "طارخ" سعيدا: و هي جولة من البطولة و النصر تكتب لقبيلتنا 
تكلم"هيدبا" و هو يرفع بصره إلى السماء: اسأل الله لك أجر كل من شفي يا خالد...
الكل احتضن خالد و قبله إلا زيزفونة فقد قبلت يده مما جعله يشعر بسعادة و فخر أكبر...

تغيرت حركة الجن في المجلس بشكل غريب...
فكت "زيزفونة" من جدائلها و نثرت شعرها على كتفيها ثم تقدمت إلى منتصف المجلس...
 تغيرت حركة الجن في المجلس بشكل غريب...
فكت "زيزفونة" من جدائلها و نثرت شعرها على كتفيها ثم تقدمت إلى منتصف المجلس...
أغمضت عينيها قبل أن تفتحهما و ترفع رأسها 
جلست"زيزفونة" على ركبتيها و أمسكت برقبتها و كأنها تحاول خنق نفسها...

تقدم  منها شيخ القبيلة و انحنى ليطبع قبلة على رأسها و ليس على جبينها أما  زيزفونة فقد مسحت على جبين والدها بيدها اليسرى و الأخرى ما زالت على  رقبتها...
تقدم  منها عمها"هيدبا" و انحنى ليطبع ذات القبلة على رأسها و تقوم هي بالمسح  على جبينه بيسراها... ثم تقدم ابن عمها"طارخ" و قام بنفس الحركة لترد عليه  بمسحة من يدها على جبينه...
تقدم باقي الجن ليقوموا بنفس الحركة...

طقوس غريبة و بنفس الطريقة...
بعد أن قام آخر من في المجلس بالطقس نفسه تقدم منها شيخ القبيلة من جديد...
هذه المرة جلس أمامها على ركبتيه...
مسح الشيخ"غوصان" على شعر ابنته"زيزفونة" برقة...
و أمسك يدها الموضوعة على رقبتها بكلتا يديه و أبعدها...
قامت"زيزفونة" على قدميها و أمسكت برأس والدها قبل أن ترفع يدها بإجلال...
صاح "طارخ" بحماس: و عادت الكرامة لقبيلتنا و ثأرنا من محاولة الاعتداء على ابنة ملكنا...
ضج المجلس بعدها بصيحات النصر و الحماس...

من  تلك الحركات عرف خالد أنها من عادات الجن و أن "زيزفونة" تعني أنها تعرضت  للأذى و ضرر الأذى بشدة الموت خنقا, و بعد الثأر لكرامتها يقوم كبير القوم  بأبعاد يدها ما يعني أنه قد ثأر لها و لكرامتها و أن الضرر قد زال... ثم تقوم هي و تمسك برأس الشخص تعبيرا عن تقدير رأسه...
فرح خالد من ذلك كثيرا و حمد الله على فضله و أن جعله سببا لهذا الأمر كله...

في هذه الأثناء فوجئ خالد بشابين جميلي الطلعة و في مقتبل العمر يدخلان إلى المجلس...
لأحدهما شعر أسود طويل منسدل على كتفيه و بنيته متناسقة أكحل العينين...
أما الثاني فكانت عيناه واسعتان له هيبة قوية و عارض خفيف زاده غموضا, حين يبتسم تجد أن لأسنانه الأمامية فالج يكسبه وسامة...

ما  أن رآهم "طارخ" حتى أقبل عليهما بفرح و احتضنهما ليتعانقوا جميعا فيداعبه  أحدهم قائلا: هذا هو" طارخ", فارس فرسان الجن و قاهر الأعداء...

توجه الشابان إلى شيخ القبيلة و قبلا رأسه باحترام قبل أن يقولا: مبارك لك أيها الشيخ"خوصان" نصر الله لك...
أجابهم الشيخ مرحبا بمقدمهم فقال: بارك الله فيكما و أشكركما على حضوركما لنجدتنا لكن الله كفانا شر الحرب و أكرمنا باستسلامهم...

استأذن "طارخ" من الشيخ و أخذهما إلى حيث يقف خالد...
قال  "طارخ"موجها كلامه لخالد: أعرف باثنين من خيرة شباب الجن و فرسانهم.. و قد  حضروا على رأس جنود من قبيلتيهما لمساعدتنا إذا استدعت الحاجة...
الأول "صاحب الشعر الطويل" و اسمه, (ضعفن)
أما الثاني "صاحب العارض" فاسمه(شرعيل)
رحب بهما خالد فبادلاه الترحيب حيث قال "شرعيل": أهلا بك يا خالد, يسعدني أن أراك و أشكرك على ما فعلته للجن...
رد خالد باسما: الشكر لله فلم أفعل إلا ما وجب فعله...

جلسوا جميعا فرحين بنصر الله لهم...
تحدثوا عما سيفعلونه في أمر الهدنة و طريقة صياغة الشروط...
كان خالد يستمع إليهم صامتا متعجب...
لاحظ الشيخ "خوصان" أن خالد أصبح و كأنه خارج دائرة ضيافتهم
فأقبل عليه بوجه مبتسم و دار بينهما الحوار التالي بينما بقية الجن يستمعون بمحبة لخالد و إجلال للشيخ "خوصان"...

ملك الجن"خوصان": يا خالد, سأعلمك أربعة أمور تكون لك عونا و حافظا من الجن بعد الله...
خالد: تفضل أيها الملك...
ملك الجن"خوصان":يا خالد, ليس أفضل من أن يخبرك من تخشاه بأمور يخشاها فيك و يعلمك بمواطن قوتك..
خالد: صدقت أيها الملك...
ملك الجن"خوصان":أنتم يا خالد تخشون الجن أليس كذلك؟!!
خالد باهتمام: بلى نحن نخاف من الجن...
ملك الجن"خوصان":ما رأيك لو أخبرتك أن الجن يخشون فيكم أمورا كما يستغلون فيكم مداخلا!!
خالد: و هل من الجن من يخشى الأنس رغم هذه القوة؟!!
ملك الجن"خوصان": نعم يا خالد من مصادر قوتك أمور سأكتفي منها بأمرين...
تابع الملك كلامه قائلا: الأمر الأول , حافظ على صلاتك في وقتها تكن في حفظ الله دوما...
و الأمر الثاني, لا بد أنك تحفظ آية الكرسي!!
خالد: نعم أحفظها...
ملك الجن"خوصان": إذا أقرأها على أسماعنا...
بدأ  خالد في قراءة آية الكرسي فأطرق الجن و أصغوا السمع جميعا: بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم (الله لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما  في السماوات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين  أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات و  الأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم) صدق الله العظيم 
ملك  الجن"خوصان": صدق الله العظيم, يا خالد!! هذه آية الكرسي(من قالها حين  يصبح أجير من الجن حتى يمسي.. ومن قالها حين يمسي أجير منهم حتى يصبح) رواه  الحاكم.
خالد: جزاك الله خيرا أيها الملك و بارك لك في ملكك...

  أردف خالد قائلا: و ما هي نقاط ضعفي حتى أسدها على العصاة من الجن؟!!
ملك الجن"خوصان": الأمر الأول, حافظ على الطهارة و احرص على أن لا تركن ساعة و أنت جنب!!
الأمر الثاني, تذكر الله و اذكره في لحظات الخوف الشديد و في لحظات الفرح الشديد...

نظر خالد إلى ملك الجن بتعجب و هو ينتظر تفسير هذا الكلام...
تابع الملك كلامه فقال: من لحظات ضعف البشر و التي يتلبس فيها الجن بالإنس  لحظات الخوف الشديد من الظلام أو المجهول و لحظات الطرب و الفرح الشديد...

سمع خالد تلك الكلمات و وعاها جيدا...
وعد أن يظل في حفظ الله دوما بإتباع ما يزيده قوة و الابتعاد عما يزيده ضعفا و هوانا...
سمع خالد ملك الجن و هو يقرأ كفارة المجلس( سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك و أتوب إليك).

وقف ملك الجن أمام خالد و قال: يا خالد!! وجب علي أن أغادر إلى مصلاي فقد  تأخرت عن صلاة الليل و قد أقترب وقت صلاة الفجر و قد لا ألقاك بعد الصلاة  لأنني أجلس في المسجد حتى الإشراق و نحن يا خالد لا نظهر بعد شروق الشمس...

تابع الملك كلامه قائلا: شرفنا يا خالد أن تكون بيننا.. و نشكرك على صنيعك فينا و حسن مساعدتك لنا...
سيبقى معك "طارخ" و الفرسان حتى صلاة الفجر, بعدها تستطيع أن تنام في خير و  أمان و تغادر متى شئت فأنت في حمانا و ستجدنا يا خالد متى احتجت إلينا عون  لك على الطاعة ...

أقترب ملك الجن من خالد و احتضنه و في عينيه دمعة ثم تقدم "هيدبا" و احتضن  خالد و هو يقول: سأغادر أنا أيضا يا خالد.. لقد أحببتك فنعم الفتى أنت..  اسأل الله أن يعز الإسلام بأهله...
غادر ملك الجن"خوصان" و معه شقيقه"هيدبا"...
تبعهما خمسة من الجن كالحرس الذي يحمي الملوك... 

ماذا ينتظر خالد بعد ذلك و من سيقابل و ماذا سوف يرى ؟؟؟!!
كل هذا نعرفة الجزء القادم غدا بإذن الله 
يتبع....
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الاخ حافظ 

تحياتي على السرد القصصى الرائع 

يقال ان القاهرة تكتب وبيروت تطبع والخرطوم تقرأ 

يعني انت بقيت مصري قاهري واكيد البدري لقالوا رفيق  

شوقتنا والله لباقي القصة
 وين حيك ،،،،، 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لك التحيه الاخ حافظ 
لكن ماعصرت علينا بالجزء اللي بكره دا  
هههههههههههههههه تحياتي
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


انت مالك بقيت زي الشمشار تزوغ وترجع 
لو اعرف انتو بس بتزوغو وتمشو وين كان ارتحت



الشمشار بيمشى البحر ويرجع
لكن انا بمشى اشرب قهوة
تشكر يا مريخابى على المرور
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الاخ حافظ 

تحياتي على السرد القصصى الرائع 

يقال ان القاهرة تكتب وبيروت تطبع والخرطوم تقرأ 

يعني انت بقيت مصري قاهري واكيد البدري لقالوا رفيق  

شوقتنا والله لباقي القصة
 وين حيك ،،،،، 




اوووووووووووو حبيبنا 
الاستاذ الصحفى والكاتب والناقد والمحلل نادر الدانى
زارتنا البركة واسعدنا المرور
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

لك التحيه الاخ حافظ 
لكن ماعصرت علينا بالجزء اللي بكره دا  
هههههههههههههههه تحياتي



الغالى مرتضى
شكرا للمتابعة والمشاركة
شيل الصبر لزتها فى التشويق ههههههههههه
خالص الود
*

----------


## المحترف

*يازول جهجتنا عدييييييييييييل خخخخخخخخخ
تمها بقينا اليوم كلو حارسين القصة
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*:-)
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الجزء الثامن
 

 

 أطرق خالد برأسه قليلا إلى الأرض و هو يفكر في هذا العالم الغريب...
تنبه إلى أن "زيزفونة" ليست في المجلس...
و تنبه إلى أن ملك الجن قد غادر لتوه مع "هيدبا" ثالث وجه يشعر فيه بالأمان...
برغم ذلك و مع غياب من يشعر في وجوههم بالأمان لم يكن خالد خائف أبدا ربما لأن في الشابين ما يدل على أنهم من البشر مثله...

نظر خالد إلى "طارخ" و إلى" ضعفن و " شرعيل " ليجد في وجوههم قدر كبير من الراحة...
أقبل عليهم فأجلسوه في وسط المجلس و هم يتحدثون معه مبتسمين..
كان خالد مستغربا من أمر "ضعفن و " شرعيل " لذلك بادرهم بسؤال 

سأل خالد قائلا: هل أنتما من البشر؟!!
أجاب "ضعفن": لا يا خالد نحن من الجن و من قبائل الجن العربية الأصيلة...
خالد: لا أعتقد.. فأشكالكما مطابقة تماما لأشكال البشر حتى أنكما أقرب من "طارخ" إلى الشكل الحقيقي للبشر...

ابتسم"شرعيل"  و هو يقول: يا خالد, نحن أبناء الملوك لنا ميزات على باقي الجن فالملك أمر  جلل و يكفي قوله تعالى(قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع  الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل شيء قدير)  و هذا يدل على أن الملك خاصية يختص بها الله من يشاء زيادة في الابتلاء و  الامتحان و ليجزي من أحسن و يأخذ من أساء بجريرة...

قال خالد موجها كلامه إلى طارخ: إذا لماذا لا تتشكل مثلهم و بنفس الإتقان ؟!!
أجاب  طارخ: أنا من بيت الملك فعلا لكنني لست أبن الملك!! و لو كان للوقت متسع و  تمكنت من رؤية إتقان"زيزفونة" للتشكل لتعجبت مما أكسبها الله...

قال"  شرعيل " و هو يضحك: دعك منه يا خالد.. سيكون "لطارخ" شأن كبير فهو من  سيكون خليفة للملك بعد الشيخ"خوصان" فوالد "طارخ" الشيخ "هيدبا" منح  الخلافة ل"طارخ"...
قال"ضعفن": حينها سيكون "طارخ" أكثر منا في فضل الله بكثير...
فهو أبن الوزير شقيق الملك و هو خليفة الملك و هو أيضا من أسرة حاكمة منذ القدم و قبل أن توجد قبيلتانا بكثير...
قال" شرعيل " و هو يغمز "طارخ" إضافة إلى أنه أشجع فارس في قبائل الجن قاطبة... مثل عنترة في عالمكم...

قلب خالد بصره بينهم قبل أن يقول بتردد: كيف هي أشكالكم الحقيقية؟ هل هي مرعبة كثيرا بحيث أنني لن أستطيع تحملها؟!!
تعجب الجن من كلام خالد لكن "ضعفن " أجاب مبتسما: يا خالد لا تشغل نفسك بمعرفة كل شئ أو محاولة معرفة كل شي ,استمتع فقط...
خالد: استمتع بماذا؟!!
قال"  شرعيل ": اعتبر نفسك في رحلة خاصة جدا على أرض العجائب.. جولة في عالم  الجن. عالم يتمنى الكثير من بني البشر أن يسبروا أغواره لكنهم إذا دخلوه لا  يجدون الوقت الكافي ليحكوا ما رأوا
تكلم "طارخ" ممازحا خالد: و إذا دخلوه كانوا أغرابا منبوذين, بعكسك أنت حين دخلت فأحببناك...

التقط "ضعفن " طرف الحديث و هو يقول: رحلتك هذه يفقد فيها الكثير من بني البشر عقولهم و ألبابهم...
تابع "ضعفن" قائلا: عش اللحظة يا خالد..لتحكي لأحفادك عن عجائب الدنيا...
قال "طارخ": نصيحة من أخ محب لك يا خالد, أجعلها في كل أمورك!!
خالد:تفضل يا "طارخ"...
قال "طارخ": دع عنك ما رده في كتاب الله قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين امنوا لا تسالوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم)

تكلم "ضعفن" قائلا: يا خالد كفانا حديثا عن عالم الجن...
قال" شرعيل ": نحن فتية فدعنا نتحدث في أمور تهم مرحلة الشباب...
لم يعترض خالد فاندمجوا جميعا في أحاديث شيقة في عالم الأنس أبعدت عن خالد كل الهواجس...

تكلموا في كل شئ , تكلموا عن الحب و عن الصحة و عن الدين حتى عن كرة القدم...
انضم إليهم عدد من الجن المتواجدين في المجلس مقبلين بحديثهم إلى خالد بكل حب و مودة و هو في وسط المجلس و وسط اهتمامهم...
شعر خالد انه يعرفهم منذ زمن طويل...

 شيء واحد كان يشغل بال خالد....
ظل يفكر في الأمر و يعجز عن الإفصاح عنه...
ما كان يشغل بال خالد هو أن "زيزفونة" ليست هنا...
و مع شروق الشمس سيختفون جميعا و يظل هو وحيدا دون حتى أن يودع طفولتها المشرقة...

تفرع بهم الحديث و تشعب حتى نسي خالد أنه في عالم الجن و أنه بينهم...
أخذوا يتبادلون النكات و التعليقات و يتناقشون و خالد في صدر المجلس يشعر باهتمامهم و تقديرهم و حبهم له...
يرى خالد في وجوه الفرسان الثلاثة كل علامات الرجولة و الشهامة و الفروسية...

تناهى إلى سمع خالد صوت المؤذن و هو يرفع أذان صلاة الفجر...
صمتوا جميعا و هم يرددون خلف المؤذن...
حين انتهى الأذان, وقف الجن مودعين خالد فقد حان وقت الرحيل...

قال  "شرعيل": أسعدنا يا خالد أن نلقاك بعد أن سمعنا عنك و أتمنى أن أجلس معك  أكثر, لكن حان وقت الصلاة .. وبعد الصلاة علي العودة إلى قبيلتي مع رجالي  قبل شروق الشمس , فنحن من جن بلاد المغرب و سنستغرق بعض الوقت للوصول إلى  ديارنا...
قال خالد سعيدا: أسعدني وجودك يا "شرعيل".. و شرفني أن ألقاك و أتعرف بك...

تقدم  "ضعفن" من خالد و هو يقول: و أنا أيضا سأغادر قبل شروق الشمس فأنا يا خالد  من جن العراق و المسافة أقرب إلى ديارنا لكن سأنهي أمورا أوصاني بها "طارخ" في قبيلة الجن الكافر, لكن يعلم الله يا خالد إنني أحببتك...
أجاب خالد: أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه

تدخل في الحديث "شرعيل" قائلا: لقد أتينا و لك في قلوبنا تقديرا و أجلال و التقيناك فازددنا لك حبا, حتى جنودي أحبوك...
خالد: شكرا لك يا "شرعيل"...
تابع خالد مبتسما و هو يوجه كلامه إلى "ضعفن": أليس معك جندا يا "ضعفن"؟
رد "ضعفن" قائلا: بلا يا خالد. لقد جئت من بلادي و معي 300 ألف فارس و مع "شرحيل"  100 ألف إضافة إلى 700 ألف فارس من فرسان هذه القبيلة, لذلك حين سمعت  القبيلة الكافرة بعددنا استسلمت و رضخت رغم أن من أجتمع لهم من حلفائهم  يفوق عددنا لكن كان الله معنا...
قال "شرعيل" و هو يربت على كتف خالد: سنصلي الفجر و نغادر...
تكلم  طارخ قائلا: باسمي و اسم قبيلتنا أشكركما يا"شرعيل" و" ضعفن" على حضوركما و  باسم كل قبائل الجن المسلمة أشكرك يا خالد على صنيعك و نثمن لك وجودك ,  الفضل بعد الله لك...
كانت فتائل للحرب لا تخمد لكن الله يسرك لتكون العزة لمن ارتضى و تثبت هزيمتهم في أصقاع المعمورة...

أجاب خالد: إن الشرف لي , فمن يتسنى له هذا الشرف ليكون في ضيافة الجن... و أي جن؟ ..جن ملكوا كل الشهامة و الكرم...
"طارخ":هيا يا خالد ..أدخل و توضأ...
قد لا نلتقي بعد الصلاة.. فنم قرير العين و تستطيع الرحيل متى شئت...

دخل خالد و توضأ...
حين خرج وجد نفسه أمام مفاجأة جديدة... كان كل شيء مختلفا...
مشهد غريب بحق جعل خالد يتعثر و هو يحاول العودة إلى الحمام...


ماذا رأى خالد ..... ؟
نعرف في الجزء القادم غدا بإذن الله 

يتبع.......
*

----------


## صخر

*عزبتنا عديل كدة بالتشويق ياحافظ
                        	*

----------


## جونثان

*جميلة وسرد رائع ومخيفة ومرعبة ووواصل ونحن ننتظر
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

عزبتنا عديل كدة بالتشويق ياحافظ



الحبيب صخر شيل الصبر
تبقى ثلاثة اجزاء فقط
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الجزء التاسع
وجد المجلس خاويا خاليا... لا أحد فيه...
لم يجد إلا شخصا واحدا يقف في إحدى أركان الغرفة و ملصقا وجهه بالجدار... لم يكن هذا الشخص سوى فتاة في ريعان الصبا, شعرها أسود طويل يتجاوز ظهرها ليصل إلى عجزها...
هم خالد بالعودة إلى الحمام فلا بد أنه خرج من باب آخر و إلى مكان آخر...
فالغرفة تبدوا أصغر كثيرا من المجلس الذي كان فيه...
إضافة إلى أن لا أحد من الجن هنا, لا "طارخ و لا شرعيل و لا ضعفن"
لا أحد سوى هذه الفتاة الجديدة...
تعثر خالد و هو يحاول العودة إلى الحمام و كاد أن يسقط على وجهه...
خاطبته الفتاة قائلة: على رسلك يا خالد.. ما بك؟!!
توقف خالد و التفت إليها مطرقا يرأسه إلى الأرض و قال: آسف.. فلا بد أنني خرجت إلى مكان آخر...
أجابته الفتاة: لا تقلق يا خالد, هو نفس المكان...
تلعثم خالد قبل أن يسأل قائلا: و هل تعرفين أسمي؟!!
نعم أعرف أسمك, و أنت ألا تعرف أسمي.؟!!
أجاب خالد : لا...أبدا...
ضحكت الفتاة قبل أن تقول: هل نسيتني بهذه السرعة؟
تابعت كلامها قائلة: ما فتأت تقبلني يا خالد منذ رأيتني أول مرة...
نظر خالد إلى الفتاة بطرف عينه و هو يقول: هل تعنيني أنك "زيزفونة"؟!!
أجابت الفتاة و هي تبتسم: نعم يا خالد,أنا "زيزفونة"...
نظر إليها خالد فأسره ما رآه!!..

فتاة جميلة... بل رائعة الحسن, لم ير خالد مثلها قط...
ترتدي ثوبا أسود طويل بأكمام قصيرة...
عيناها واسعتان...
يتماوج فيهما لون أخضر ممزوج بسواد آسر...
بيضاء كالقمر يوم تمامه...
يظهرها ثوبها الأسود و كأنها هالة نور تنبعث من بين السحب...
شعرها الطويل يتلألأ و كأنه أمواج تعكس أنوار النجوم الخافتة...
وجهها صاف كوجه الوليد...
و حمرة تنبعث من وجنتيها و كأنهما زهرتين ورديتين...
نقش حناء على كفيها يصل إلى نصف الساعدين...
نقش و كأنه أغصانا تشابكت لترسم للجمال صورة...
نظر خالد إلى قدميها ليراهما بلون شمس الصباح و بنقش حناء يأسر اللب و يوهن الفؤاد...
عاد خالد ينظر إلى وجهها من جديد ليقابل بنظرات أقل ما يقال عنها أنها تجعل اللبيب المفوه يعجز عن كل قول سوى التسبيح...
و هذا ما فعله خالد إذ قال: سبحان الخلاق..
أردف قائلا: هل أنتي "زيزفونة" الطفلة؟
أجابته ضاحكة: نعم يا خالد.. أنا الطفلة"زيزفونة" التي رفضت الزواج بها...
قال خالد بسرعة: أوافق!! أنا موافق...سأتقدم طالبا يدك من جديد...
زيزفونة: و هل ستعود و تخبره أنك ستتزوج من طفلة؟!!
صمت خالد برهة قبل أن يقول: ألهذا كان يقول والدك أنك لست بطفلة؟
أجابته: نعم و لهذا كان ينظر إليك أهل القبيلة بحنق...
خالد: كل تلك النظرات الغاضبة كانت حاقدة علي
"زيزفونة": نعم .. الم تكن تقبل ابنة مليكهم الطفلة و التي لم تكن في حقيقة الأمر سوى فتاة بلغت سن الرشد؟
خالد بتعجب:يا إلهي!! ألهذا غضب "طارخ"؟!!
"زيزفونة": هذا صحيح يا خالد...
سأل خالد بحزن: وهل يغار عليك "طارخ"
أجابته "زيزفونة"قائلة: و لم لا... الست ابنة عمه؟
صمت خالد قبل أن يقول و كأنه يبغي إجابة معينة: لا بد أن من الجن من خطبك...
قالت زيزفونة" و بلا مبالاة: نعم هم كثر و قد كنت أنت المقدم عليهم و الأحق بالأمر منهم...
خالد بتعجب: أنا؟!! مقدم على باقي الجن؟
قالت زيزفونة بهدوء: كان لك الأفضلية حتى على "طارخ"...

سألها خالد بانكسار: هل تعنين أنك ستتزوجين "طارخ"؟!!
ردت "زيزفونة" قائلة:لا.. "طارخ" يحب "راما" و سيتزوجها دمت أنا من تسعى له في الموضوع...
خالد: من "راما" هذه؟ هل هي أختك؟!!
أجابت "زيزفونة" قائلة: "راما"!؟! لا يذكر الجمال في عالم الجن إلا و ذكرت "راما"...
سألها خالد متعجبا: و هل هناك من هي أجمل منك؟!!
قالت  "زيزفونة" بثقة: بالتأكيد لا... فبلا فخر يا خالد.. أنا أجمل فتاة في  قبائل الجن, وهذا ليس رأيي بل هو رأي فرسان قبائل الجن و تصنيف مجلس الجن...
اكتسى وجه خالد حزنا و هو يسأل: إذا ستتزوجين واحدا من الذين تقدموا لخطبتك...
قالت "زيزفونة" باسمة: كلهم يا خالد أقل من أن يذكروا إلا "ضعفن"... 
سأل خالد: و هل طلبك "ضعفن" للزواج؟!!
"زيزفونة":  نعم .. طلبني أكثر من مرة لكنني لم أوافق.. و هذا ما جعلني أغادر حين حضر,  فتخيل أنك قبلتني في حضوره ماذا تتوقع أن يحدث لقلبه؟!!

سألها خالد: و هل يحبك "ضعفن " لهذه الدرجة؟
أومأت "زيزفونة برأسها إيجابا...
تابع خالد كلامه فقال: لكن لماذا لم توافقي ؟فيه عيب أليس كذلك؟!!
قالت  "زيزفونة": على العكس يا خالد.. لا عيب في "ضعفن" أبدا بل فيه كل الصفات  التي تتمناها أي"جنية" في فارس أحلامها فهو واحد من أفضل الشباب و أوسمهم و  من أشجع الفرسان بعد "طارخ"...
خالد: إذا لماذا لم توافقي عليه؟!!
أجابت زيزفونة: لأنني أعتبره مثل أخي فقد تربى "ضعفن" في قبيلتنا معي و مع "طارخ" منذ الطفولة حتى أشتد عوده, وكنت أراه أخا لي لا أكثر...
سألها خالد بتوجس: و هل في قلبك أحد من الجن يا"زيزفونة"...
أجابته: و هي تنظر إليه باسمة:حتى الآن لا... قلبي خالي...
قال خالد و بسرعة: إذا هل تقبلين الزواج بي؟
ثم تابع موضحا كلامه: لو طلبتك من الشيخ" خوصان" هل ستوافقين؟!!!

تنهدت "زيزفونة" قبل أن تقول: لن يستقيم الأمر يا خالد...
سألها خالد بحزن: لماذا؟ هل لأنني لست أبن ملك؟!!
"زيزفونة": ليس للملك عندي أهمية!!!
خالد و قد برقت في عينيه لمحة أمل: إذا سيستقيم الأمر يا"زيزفونة"...
ضحكت زيزفونة قبل أن تقول بألم: و من سيسكن في عالم الآخر؟
من سيتخلى عن حياته ليلتحق بالآخر؟!!
و هل تستطيع أن تعيش في عالمنا؟!!
أجاب خالد: و هل أعيش معكم في الليل ثم تختفون و تتركونني نهارا
تابع خالد بتردد: أرى أن الزوجة هي من تلتحق بزوجها...
قالت زيزفونة وبابتسامة مكسورة: لن تستطيع أن توفر لي أبسط احتياجاتي يا خالد, المأكل و المشرب...خالد: ماذا تعنين؟ لم أفهم!!!
"زيزفونة":  كيف أأكل و أشرب؟ هل تستطيع أن توفر لي طعامي؟!! أم تريدني أن أرجع إلى  قبيلتي كلما اشتهيت الطعام؟ و هل تظن أن أبا سيقبل بذلك؟!!
خالد: بل سأوفر لك طعامك بالتأكيد...
"زيزفونة": إذا لضربوا عليك حكما قاطعا بجنون أو بردة...
خالد: لماذا؟!!
"زيزفونة": هل تعرف يا خالد ما هو طعامنا نحن الجن؟!!
أجاب خالد بلهجة الواثق:نعم, العظام؟!
قالت"زيزفونة": العظام و أشياء أخرى فهل ستبحث عنها عند القصابين و على أطراف المقابر؟!!
لو فعلتها يا خالد لحكموا عليك انك ساحر
أكملت زيزفونة كلامها بجدية قائلة: و الأهم من ذلك, هل تستطيع أن توفر لي ما أحتاج إليه من "الزئبق الأحمر"؟

سألها خالد بتعجب: أنا أعرف الزئبق, لكن "زئبق أحمر"!!
لم أسمع به قبلا, فما هو...
أجابته  "زيزفونة": هو غير الزئبق الذي تعرفه, هذه المادة مهمة في عالم الجن, و  مهمة جدا لملوك الجن و لمردة الشياطين على حد سواء... لا يملكها إلا قليل  في عالم الجن, و لا يعرف أماكن تواجدها أنس و لا جان, إلا أن يجدها من  حالفه الحظ, وهذه المادة محور حروب طاحنة بين الجن منذ القدم يستخدمون معها  كل شيء و يستعين البعض من أجلها بالسحرة و بإبليس نفسه...

همت "زيزفونة" بتكملة حديثها عن الزئبق الأحمر
غير أنها صمتت فجأة و كأن أمرا وصلها بعدم الإفصاح أكثر...
تناهى إلى سمه خالد صوت المؤذن و هو يقيم الصلاة...
هم خالد بالخروج غير أن "زيزفونة" سدت الطريق في وجهه...
و منعته من اللحاق بالصلاة...


لماذا منعت "زيزفونة" خالد من اللحاق بصلاة الجماعة ؟؟؟!!
نعرف غدا بإذن الله ...
يتبع....

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الجزء العاشر
قال خالد: "زيزفونة" ستفوتني صلاة الجماعة...
 أجابته"زيزفونة" و هي تشير إلى اتجاه القبلة: صلي هنا و هذا اتجاه مكة...
 سألها خالد متعجبا: و هل أصلي وحدي و أضيع أجر الجماعة؟!!
 زيزفونة: منذ متى تهتم بصلاة الجماعة؟!!
 أجابها باسما: من اليوم, فبعد أن رأيت ما رأيته في عالمكم سألازم باب مؤذن حينا...

 ضحكت "زيزفونة" من كلام خالد وهي تقول: لكنك لن تستطيع أن تصلي معنا؟!!
 سألها خالد: و لماذا ؟ هل صلاتكم مختلفة؟!!
  أجابته زيزفونة: لا ليست مختلفة, لكن أنت تعرف يا خالد أن الصلاة إقبال  على الله بكل الجوارح و التجرد من كل أمور الدنيا, لا رياء و لا ادعاء فكيف  سنتشكل في الصلاة...
 خالد: صدقت يا "زيزفونة": فبأس العبد من يرضي الناس على حساب مولاه... إذا سأصلي هنا...

  بعد الصلاة, تستطيع أن تنام يا خالد و إذا استيقظت لصلاة الظهر تستطيع أن  تكمل نومك أو تتابع سفرك متى شئت فنحن لن نكون هنا لأننا لا نظهر بعد شروق  الشمس...
 قال خالد بحزن: هل هو الفراق يا "زيزفونة"؟ ألن أراكي من جديد؟!!

 أجابته "زيزفونة" و في وجهها مسحة حزن: لا يا خالد ليس الفراق...
 حين ترحل تستطيع زيارتنا إذا أردت...
 ما عليك إلا أن تتحرى ليالي غياب القمر و تحضر إلى أطراف الوادي ليلا و نحن سنرسل أليك من يحضرك...
 تابعت "زيزفونة" كلامها و هي تقول: سأعود إليك بعد أن تصلي...
 غادرت "زيزفونة" و أغلقت الباب بهدوء ليشعر خالد أن روحه قد غادرت معها...
وقف خالد باتجاه القبلة و استعد للصلاة...
هم بالتكبير لكنه تذكر "زيزفونة"...
أغلق عينيه...
جمع صورتها مع كل ما يشغل باله و طرحه جانبا...

أقبل خالد على ربه بكل جوارحه و بخشوع و سكينة...
همس بقوله: اللهم أحسن وقوفنا بين يديك...
صلى صلاته في سكينة... 
حين انتهى ذكر الله وشكره على نعمه...
حمد الله على فضله و على حفظه له...

انتظر حضور "زيزفونة" بقلب حزين...تأخرت فبكى من الشوق...
ألن تحضر ليودعها ؟
ألن يراها لآخر مرة؟!!
استلقى مكانه و بدأ النوم يداعب جفونه...
تنبه إلى قرع على الباب... رفع رأسه بتثاقل و هو يقول: تفضل...
فتح الباب فدخلت زيزفونة...

رآها كما رآها أول مرة...
فتاة صغيرة في الثانية و النصف أو الثالثة من عمرها... كالقمر...
ترتدي جلبابا أبيض مائل إلى الحمرة...
شعرها كستنائي اللون ممتد على ظهرها بشكل جديلة...
تأكد خالد من شعوره بجمالها و ولوجها إلى الروح دون عناء...

كانت تمسك في يدها وسادة بالكاد تسحبها...
تقدمت منه و هي تناوله الوسادة...
جلس خالد على ركبتيه و حين اقتربت "زيزفونة" أحتضنها بقوة...
أخذ يقبلها فسكنت بين يديه كطفل وديع...
وجدها رقيقة كنسمات الصباح...
أستنشقها بقوة...
رائحتها عبقة, ليست رائحة عطر أو طيب.. و لا رائحة العشب الأخضر...
هذه المرة كانت برائحة ماء السماء... رائحة المطر...

ضمها خالد إليه بقوى فبكى...
تململت قليلا ثم ابتعدت... رأى في عينيها دمعة حائرة...
قالت"زيزفونة" بألم: لا يصح يا خالد!! فلا عذر لك بعد الآن...
تابعت قائلة: لن يعذرك أهل القبيلة و قد علمت الآن أنني لست بطفلة...
سالت دمعة على خد خالد و هو يقول: أهو الفراق؟

لم تجبه "زيزفونة"على سؤاله لكنها اقتربت منه...
أمسكت رأسه بكلتا يديها...طبعت قبلة حانية على جبينه...
أمالت "زيزفونة" رأس خالد فاستجاب لها و استلقى على الوسادة...
جلست جوار رأسه... نظرت إلى عينيه...
كان يستجديها ببصره...
مسحت دموعه بكفها الصغير...

مدت يدها في الهواء لتسحب غطاء لم يكن موجودا و كأنها أحضرته من الفراغ...
غطته و دون أن تتكلم أشاحت بوجهها بعيدا و أغمضت عينيها...
بدت و كأنها تسبح بأذكار الصباح...

و رغم شعور خالد بالتعب إلا أن النوم قد جافاه...
ما زالت عيناه مفتوحتان...
فجأة نظرت إليه"زيزفونة" لتجده ينظر إليها...
ابتسمت..


 عضت على شفتيها و تنهدت بانكسار...
 اقتربت من رأسه فنفخت في وجهه رائحة كالريحان ليغط بعدها في نوم عميق... 

 لم يشعر خالد إلا بأشعة الشمس و هي تلفح وجهه...
 فتح عينيه ليصطدم بصره بالشمس و هي في كبد السماء...
 نظر حوله ليجد نفسه في صحراء قاحلة...
 أرتعب خالد خاصة حين وجد نفسه مغطا بالرمال إلى رقبته...
 أما الوسادة, فلم تكن أكثر من صخرة كبيرة ملساء تم اختيارها بعناية... 

ما الذي حدث مع مخالد بعد ذلك ؟
نعرفة في الجزء القادم و الأخير بإذن الله
يتبع....


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الجزء الحادي عشر و الأخير
أزاح خالد الرمال التي كانت بمثابة الغطاء من على جسده...
حاول زعزعة الصخرة فوجدها ثقيلة جدا...
وجد أثرا للصخرة ما يعني أنه تم سحبها من مكان بعيد...

وجد خالد انه تحت جبل صغير و الذي كان يقيه الشمس منذ الصباح و حتى الآن...
نظر إلى ساعته ليجد أن الوقت هو وقت صلاة الظهر...

تلفت خالد حوله مرة أخرى فلم يجد أثرا لحياة...
خفق قلبه رعبا...
طار صوابه, غير إن نسمة باردة لامست وجهه فهدأ قليلا...
قرر أن يغادر و أن يصلي الظهر في أقرب استراحة في الطريق...

قام من مرقده فوجد آثاره القديمة حين حضر, ولا خطوة أخرى معه...
تبع خطواته رغبة في العودة إلى حيث سيارته...
مشى و هو يفكر,! هل كان هذا حلم أم تراه مشى هائما دون أن يدري؟
هل ما عاشه حقيقة أم مجرد خيال و تصورات؟ 

توقف خالد في نقطة معينة... إذا لم يكن حلما...
هنا قابل ذلك المخلوق الذي أراد أن يريه الشكل الحقيقي للجن...
عرف ذلك من آثاره حين جلس.. و حين بكى.. و حين حبى, لكن..
لا آثار للجني...
هناك فقط آثار يعرفها جيدا... آثار أقدام صغيرة...
هي ..آثار "زيزفونة" و في نفس المكان فقط ثم انقطعت...
كانت حقيقة إذا...

واصل  خالد طريقه ليصل إلى حيث شجرة كبيرة... جرداء من الورق.. ليس فيها إلا  أغصان جافة... في قمة الشجرة, غراب كبير ينعق... هنا كان الجني المأسور  قابعا و إلى هذه الشجرة كان مربوطا...

أطلق خالد ساقيه للريح و هو يقرأ آية الكرسي...

خرج خالد من بين جبلين ليجد سيارته في نفس المكان الذي نزلا منها في هو و "طارخ" بعد وصولهما ليلا...
ركب خالد سيارته و أدار محركها...
قبل أن ينطلق ألقى نظرة إلى الخارج ليفاجأ بأمر آخر...

لاحظ أن هناك خطوات كانت تتبعه...
خطوات كانت ترافق خطواته دون أن ينتبه...
لاحظ أيضا أن الخطوات وصلت معه إلى باب سيارته ثم انحرفت باتجاه مؤخرة السيارة ...
أرتعب خالد من أمر هذه الخطوات كثيرا...
(لحظة)!!, هي كلمة قالها خالد فالخطوات لقدمين صغيرتين...
نعم.. إنها خطوات"زيزفونة"...
نزل خالد من السيارة على عجل...
تبع الخطوات باتجاه مؤخرة السيارة ليجدها و قد توقفت خلف السيارة تماما...
امتقع وجه خالد فصاح"يا الله"...

في الخلف, لم تكن خطوات زيزفونة وحدها... بل معها خطوات مرعبة.. كبيرة...
قدم ممسوخة بثلاثة أصابع كأصابع الدجاج و أصبع رابع يبدو أنه ينبت من باطن القدم لينغرس في الأرض مع كل خطوة...
اختلطت  تلك الخطوات مع خطوات زيزفونة لتنقطع الخطوات الصغيرة على مسافة قريبة  باتجاه الصحراء و تظل الخطوات الكبيرة و التي بدورها تلاشت على بعد خطوات  في غياهب الصحراء...

صاح خالد و هو يردد"زيزفونة"!!!
لا بد أن القبيلة الأخرى أخذتها أسيرة...
يتخيلها في قبضة قبيلة الجن الكافرة...
يتخيل أجمل فتاة في يد من لا يرعون براءة و لا ذمة...
يراها في يد ابن ملك القبيلة الكافرة... لن يرحموها فهي ابنة ملك الجن...

تخيل حال والدها الشيخ "صوخان" و حال شقيقه" هيدبا"...
تخيل اغتمام "طارخ" و حزن "شرعيل" 
تخيل بكاء "ضعفن" على حبه و حلمه الذي ضاع...
تخيل انكسار فرسان القبيلة و رجالها...

شعر خالد بقشعريرة قوية تسري في جسده...
أحس و كأن شخصا يحاول لمسه...
رفع خالد صوته مكبرا و مهللا...
قال بصوت عال: يا الله!!
قرأ المعوذتين و صدح بآية الكرسي...

عاد إلى سيارته... ركبها خائفا و جلا...
بكى بصمت حتى حجبت الدموع عنه الرؤيا...
لكن لم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد...
بل شعر بشي أبيض يتساقط من سقف سيارته...
رفع خالد رأسه ليفاجأ بمادة بيضاء كالدقيق تسقط على رأسه...
استنشق من تلك المادة دون أن ينتبه فوجد لها رائحة قوية جدا...

هم خالد بالنزول من السيارة , و ما أن فتح الباب حتى سقط على جنبه لا يقوى حراكا...
رأى خالد كما يرى النائم...
أو لنقل أنه رأى و كأن شاشة كبيرة قد فتحت أمام ناظريه...
رأى في الشاشة عجبا... رأى فيها كل شيء...

رأى خالد نفسه حين استيقظ و هو مغطى برمال الصحراء...
رأى الصورة كما عاشها تماما...
رأى خوفه و هلعه... رأى محاولته زحزحة الصخرة...
كل شي كما حدث تماما إلا أمر واحد...



 في الشاشة يرى أنه لم يكن لوحده...

كانت "زيزفونة" عند رأسه حين استيقظ...
رآها تضحك منه و هو يحاول تحريك الصخرة...
و حين سكن الخوف في قلبه, رآها تنفخ في وجهه بهدوء فسكن خوفه قليلا...

كانت تتبعه بطفولة بريئة... وحين وصل الشجرة كانت جواره...
أما ما رآه غرابا ففي الحقيقة هو جني يحرس حدود القبيلة...
حين وصل إلى سيارته أيضا كانت معه و حين نزل يتبع خطواتها إلى مؤخرة السيارة أيضا...

و ما ظنه خالد فرد من القبيلة الكافرة لم يكن في الحقيقة إلا وجه يعرفه...
كان أيضا من الجن لكن الوجه وجه "طارخ" أما الجسد فكان غريبا جدا...

كائن طويل, يمتد عنقه بعيدا في السماء... له ثلاث أجنحة لحمية عظيمة كأجنحة الخفافيش...
بأصبع كبير في باطن قدمه يغوص في عمق الأرض ليزيد الجسد ثباتا على الأرض...
كائن تظهر على ملامحه القوة و انه شديد البأس...

إذا فقد حضرت زيزفونة تودعه...
أما شعوره بالقشعريرة و إحساسه بأن هناك من يحاول لمسه فهو صحيح...
لأنه حين خاف, حاولت "زيزفونة" أن تحتضنه و تنفخ في وجهه ليهدأ غير إن طارخ منعها...

رأى "زيزفونة" تركض و جوارها طارخ الذي فرد جناحه و هو يحيط زيزفونة بعنقه...
قفزت "زيزفونة"و ركبت على ظهر "طارخ" الذي شرع أجنحته و حلق في الفضاء...
عادا و وقفا ينظران إلى خالد...
و حين صاح خالد قائلا: يا الله...
رق قلب "طارخ" له خاصة و أن خالد ظهر كمن بدأ يفقد عقله...
فنفث "طارخ" من أنفه مادة بيضاء استنشقها خالد لتعيد له صورة ما حصل فيطمئن قلبه...

تحرك خالد و عدل من جلسته...
نظر حوله... ابتسم براحة تامة...
رفع يده ملوحا في كل الجهات...
صاح بأعلى صوته: مع السلامة يا"زيزفونة" إلى اللقاء يا "طارخ"...
تابع خالد كلامه بصوت عال فقال: بلغوا شكري للشيخ"خوصان" و للشيخ هيدبا... 
أغمض عينيه قليلا قبل أن يصيح قائلا: شكرا لكم جميعا يا أهل الوادي!!!

تذكر خالد قول الله تعالى( و إنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا)...
صمت خالد قبل أن يحمد الله...
لم ينسى خالد أن يستعيذ بالله من شر ما خلق و ذرأ و برأ
قرأ دعاء السفر و انطلق متابعا رحلته...
...


تمت بحمد الله
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الحبيب نادر الدانى هذه القصة منقولة من ملتقى المهندسين العرب
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماذا سوف يكون رد خالد ؟؟؟!!
سوف نعرف في الجزء القادم بإذن الله 

يتبع.....

انت مالك بقيت زي الشمشار تزوغ وترجع 
لو اعرف انتو بس بتزوغو وتمشو وين كان ارتحت



الشمشار ان شاء الله عيشتو تطير ههههههههه في اي شئ حاشرنو حتي مع الجن
                        	*

----------

